# هتدى صوتك لمين ؟؟؟



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2014)

*سالخير عليكم 
اشالله تكونوا بخير وحشتونى اووى وعارفة انكم مفتقدين مواضيعى :smile02
قولت اعملكم موضوع كديد 
بما ان الانتخابات ع الابوواب وناس كتير بتتكلم فى الموضوع ده 
قولت اشمعنا انا يعنى مع انى ماليش فى السياسة 
بس علشان خاطر خصمى اللى هينتخب حمضين 
بالعند فيه قولت اعمل الموضوع ده :gun:
علشان يشوف بودنه ويسمع بعينه 
ان السيساوية كتير اووووووووى :kap:
يلا الكل يدخل يدى صوته 
مش هوصيكم السيسى طبعا :t25:
منتهى الديموقراطية اهووو :nunu0000:*
*صوتك امانة 
والله الموفق والمستعان *​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (17 مايو 2014)

*مٌرسي :smil6:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *مٌرسي :smil6:*


*يا زين ما اختارت والله :gun:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2014)

*يخيبك تصدقي اني فكرتك كاتبة
استطلاع هندي
قولت هندي ايه المجنونة تي:smile02

بصي ياستي

بصيتي ؟

طبعا انا هونتخب ال cc
السيسي

دا انتي حتي لو شقلبتي اسمة
هتلاقيه بيقولك
يس يس 
يعني موافق موافق:smile02


الا هو صباحين حمضاوي دا بيبيع ايه اصلا:thnk0001:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يخيبك تصدقي اني فكرتك كاتبة
> استطلاع هندي
> قولت هندي ايه المجنونة تي:smile02
> 
> ...


*100 مرة قولتلك البس النضارة 
حبيبتى يا لولو
اقولك انا يا بيبى حمضين ده بيبع ايه 
بيبيع كلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام 

*​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

*صوتى للنسر 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *صوتى للنسر
> *​


*عارفة ياخويا ان صوتك للنسر 
:act23::act23::act23:*​


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2014)

اولا اشكرك على موضوعك الجميل 
وحشتينى ووحشتنى مواضيعك الجميله المميزه 
طبعا وبدون شك السيسى  البطل اللى ازاح الغمه عن مصر 
اللى رجع لمصر كرامتها وعزتها 
اللى هيخلى مصر ترجع تانى ام الدنيا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

candy shop قال:


> اولا اشكرك على موضوعك الجميل
> وحشتينى ووحشتنى مواضيعك الجميله المميزه
> طبعا وبدون شك السيسى  البطل اللى ازاح الغمه عن مصر
> اللى رجع لمصر كرامتها وعزتها
> اللى هيخلى مصر ترجع تانى ام الدنيا ​


*حبيبتى يا مامتى :t4:*
*ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب 
ايوه يا ماما قوليلهم بتوع حمدين دووول 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2014)

*



			عارفة ياخويا ان صوتك للنسر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نسر ايه 
هو حمدين رمز النسر ؟

النبي كنت مفكراه رمز السشوار*









​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> نسر ايه
> هو حمدين رمز النسر ؟
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
*



​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2014)

*النبي انا ماهتكلم الصورة كفيلة تتكلم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *النبي انا ماهتكلم الصورة كفيلة تتكلم
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *
> 
> ...










 ​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/#
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2014)

هاووووووووووووووواي ؟


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (18 مايو 2014)

سؤال خطر على بالى 
هو البتاع ده اللى اسمه حمدين بيشتغل ايه ؟؟
شكله كدة صايع ومش لاقى شغل 
فقال اشتغل رئيس جمهورية  وخلاص
والنبى يا حمدين ابقى تعال اشوفلك شغل معايا بس ابعد الرئاسة


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> سؤال خطر على بالى
> هو البتاع ده اللى اسمه حمدين بيشتغل ايه ؟؟
> شكله كدة صايع ومش لاقى شغل
> فقال اشتغل رئيس جمهورية  وخلاص
> والنبى يا حمدين ابقى تعال اشوفلك شغل معايا بس ابعد الرئاسة


*كان قلبى حاسس ان السيساوية هيرفعوا راسى 
يلا بقى فين صوتك فوق فى الاستفتاء *
*خلينا نكيد العوازل :smile02*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (18 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *كان قلبى حاسس ان السيساوية هيرفعوا راسى
> يلا بقى فين صوتك فوق فى الاستفتاء *
> *خلينا نكيد العوازل :smile02*​



انا صووت لما صوتى راح خالص
على فكرة المنافسة كدة مابين السيسى وحمدين 
منافسة غير متكافئة 
لو كان حمدين نازل امام شفيق مثلا كنا نقول ماشى
لكن حمدين نازل امام الاسد 
هو حمدين  عارف انه كدة كدة ساقط ساقط
----------
انا سمعت ولكن مش متأكد ( مجرد اشاعات )
ان حمدين قبل اعلان النتيجة هابنسحب من السباق الرئاسى 
ويدعى ان الانتخابات غير نزيهة حتى يعمل بلبلة وخلاص
وهو ده هدفه 
افساد العملية الانتخابية 
لانه عارف انه امام السيسى مجرد صفر على الشمال


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

+ ميلاد العجايبى + قال:


> انا صووت لما صوتى راح خالص
> على فكرة المنافسة كدة مابين السيسى وحمدين
> منافسة غير متكافئة
> لو كان حمدين نازل امام شفيق مثلا كنا نقول ماشى
> ...


*يعمل اللى يعملوا ان شالله يتقلب قرد حتى 
حد قاله يلعب مع الاسد يستحمل بقى 
المهم انت مصوتش فوق والنحمة كانوا 6 مصوتين ولسة مازدوش ههههههه 
*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (18 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يعمل اللى يعملوا ان شالله يتقلب قرد حتى
> حد قاله يلعب مع الاسد يستحمل بقى
> المهم انت مصوتش فوق والنحمة كانوا 6 مصوتين ولسة مازدوش ههههههه
> *​


والنحمة صووت 
انشالله يخبطنى اتوبيس نهرى صووت
ما انا ابقى واحد من الستة 
انا صووت قبل ما اكتب المشاركة 
اصل انا كنت لسة راجع من الشغل جهزت العشاء وكنت بأكل وماسك الاكل بأيدى اليمين والماوس بأيدى الشمال وصووت 
بس مش معقول كمان هاكتب مشاركة وانا بأكل 
حد فهم حاجة ؟؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه 
صعبت عليا تصدق 
مصدقاك والنحمة يبقى هو حول عندى انا 
شوفت الخمسة 6 هههههههههه *​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2014)

السيسى ليه معرضش برنامج انتخابى
ليه مقلناش هيعمل ايه ؟؟
ليه اترشح بعد محلف انه مش هيترشح ؟؟
نفس مبداء الاخوان  
وبدل الزيت والسكر
بقيت لمبات موفرة
انا بقدر الراجل دا وبحترمه
بس لو كان فضل
فمكانه فالجيش كان هيكون مصدر امان 
اكتررررررر​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> السيسى ليه معرضش برنامج انتخابى
> ليه مقلناش هيعمل ايه ؟؟
> ليه اترشح بعد محلف انه مش هيترشح ؟؟
> نفس مبداء الاخوان
> ...


*كل البرامج اللى بيطلع فيها دى ومعرفتش هيعمل ايه :act31:
اقولك انا اترشح ليه يا فالح 
اترشح لان الشعب كله عاوز كدا 
وطلب منه انه يترشح 
انا معاك ان مكانه صعب حد غيره يمسكه 
بس قولى كدا مين اجدر منه يمسك البلد دلوقتى 
ولا احنا شعب اتعود على الثورات 
ومش عاوز يرتاح بقى ويبقى زى بقيت البلاد 
مستغربة من مواقفكم اوووى :act23:

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 مايو 2014)

هو ممكن اروح النهاردة او بكرة انتخب لان مد الانتخابات يوم 
لحد الاثنين


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو ممكن اروح النهاردة او بكرة انتخب لان مد الانتخابات يوم
> لحد الاثنين


*انت لسة مانتخبتش يا رمسيس 
لا السيساوية اسرع من كدا ههههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انت لسة مانتخبتش يا رمسيس
> لا السيساوية اسرع من كدا ههههههه *​


معلش ممكن النهارة او بكرة اعطل من الشغل واروح 
لية انا بعيد عن السفارة المصرية بكتير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2014)

السيسى ليه معرضش برنامج انتخابى
انت مابتتفرجش علي تلفزيون ولا ايه ياجون ؟
ليه مقلناش هيعمل ايه ؟؟
لو اتفرجت علي اي حوار له كنت عرفت هيعمل ايه
ليه اترشح بعد محلف انه مش هيترشح ؟؟
لا هو محلفش انه مش هيترشح انما مكنش لسه اخد قراره "تفرق"
نفس مبداء الاخوان  
وبدل الزيت والسكر
بقيت لمبات موفرة
ايه اللي جاب طوخ لمليج دلوقتي ؟
انا بقدر الراجل دا وبحترمه
بس لو كان فضل
فمكانه فالجيش كان هيكون مصدر امان 
اكتررررررر
علي فكرة عايزة اقولك ان السيسي كان في مكانة كويسة
وكبيرة ومحترمة جداااااا
كون انه يكون في القوات المسلحة ومشير
احسن بكتير من "الكرسي الرئاسي"
ومتنساش انه اما  كان"قائد القوات المسلحه"
قدر انه يمشي "الرئيس" "المرسي"
يعني انا حابة اوصلك ان السيسي
مطمعش في الكرسي زي الاخوان ماعلملوا
وزي مانت شبهته بيهم دلوقتي
لانه كان في مكانة احسن من مليون "رئيس"

وبرضو cc:ura1:
​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *صوتى للنسر *​


 
 نسر مين -- دا عايز يتطخ بالفرفر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2014)

فكرتونى بفيديوا شوفته بتاع واحده ست مصريه---
سىسى يس سيسي يس
مرسى نو مرسى نو
سي سي يس سيسي يس

هاوس وايت- شات اب - يو- اند اوباما

:t13:


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2014)

كان نفسي انتخب السيسي
وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
ماعرفتش انتخب


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 مايو 2014)

*اولا وحشتينا جدا رورو وحمدالله على سلامتك 
منوره دايما بمواضيعك الجميله 

صباحى ايه ومسائى ايه السيسى طبعا 
بالرغم انا كنت ضد انه يترشح علشان محدش يقول انه طمعان فى الكرسى 
لكن مفيش حد مناسب على الساحه السياسه  غيره 
وبعدين فى حد قالى ان متفق مع صباحى على انه ينزل قدامه 
علشان مينجحش بالتذكيه وحد يشكك فى الانتخابات 
وبكده تكون  النتيجه من اختيار الشعب 
مش عارفه حقيقة الكلام ده ايه بصراحه 
لكن عموما السيسى طبعا لأننا بنتمنى الخير لبلدنا الغاليه*


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

هو انا بس اللى هنتخب حمدين ولا ايه 
جاتكم وكسه


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

حمدين كان خارج حساباتي من اول مره
ماكنتش برتاح لاي حوار ليه اطلاقا

فمستحيل انتخبه ولو كان اخر واحد في العالم


اما النحنوح دا بقي
فبرده رغم انه عمل شئ كويس جدا
لكن مش عارفه اتخيله رئيس 

بس اذا لزم الامر
فممكن ابطل صوتي ارحم
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حمدين كان خارج حساباتي من اول مره
> ماكنتش برتاح لاي حوار ليه اطلاقا
> 
> فمستحيل انتخبه ولو كان اخر واحد في العالم
> ...


حمدين كويس leasantr


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> كان نفسي انتخب السيسي
> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
> ماعرفتش انتخب


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> حمدين كويس leasantr



البس نظاره يا جو والنبي عشان تشوف حقيقته

حمدين من ساعه ما ظهر علي الساحه
هو اخواني بحت 

وغير كدا وبعيدا عن كونه اخواني او لا

فهو لا يصلح ليصبح رئيسا لبلد بحجم مصر
هيغرقها اكتر مهي غرقانه


كفايه انه قال مره انه هيسمح لايران تدخل مصر


قال ايران قال

فوق يابني :smil16:


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> البس نظاره يا جو والنبي عشان تشوف حقيقته
> 
> حمدين من ساعه ما ظهر علي الساحه
> هو اخواني بحت
> ...


البسي سماعه علشان تسمعى راى حمدين فى الاخوان ورأيه فى فترة حكمهم ورأيه فى الانقلاب الشعبي بتاع 3-7 ​متخليش كرهك للراجل يفقدك حياديتك 
وبعدين مالها ايران 
مشكله المسلمين مع ايران انهم شيعه 
وبيخافوا انهم ينشروا التشيع فى مصر 
لكن مشكلتنا احنا معاهم ايه 
انا شايف ان ايران دوله قمعية بأمتياز 
دوله مبارك متجيش فيها حاجة 
لكن ده مش بيمثلى مشكله مع السياحه الايرانيه مثلا


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> البسي سماعه علشان تسمعى راى حمدين فى الاخوان ورأيه فى فترة حكمهم ورأيه فى الانقلاب الشعبي بتاع 3-7 ​متخليش كرهك للراجل يفقدك حياديتك
> وبعدين مالها ايران
> مشكله المسلمين مع ايران انهم شيعه
> وبيخافوا انهم ينشروا التشيع فى مصر
> ...



مش كره صدقني ولا يعني لي شئ
معلش كل الاخوانين بيقولوا انهم مش اخوان
وبيشتموا ويلعنوا في مرسي وفتره حكمه

يعني دا العادي بتاعهم

كون انه يسمح بدخول معتقد ضد معتقد بلده
فبدا هيكون عاوز حرب
ولا ناسي الحادثه اللي حصلت
كدا هيخلي البلد بحور دم بين الشيعه والسنه
ودا شئ غير محبب بالمره
مش كوني مختلفه في العقيده يبقي
هابقي مبسوطه بضرر غيري

قرار غير واعي لو اتنفذ

مع اليهود بيجيوا سياحه لكن رغم كدا
وجودهم مالهوش نفس تاثير الشيعه اذا جاوءا لمصر


وطبعا انا مش بفرض رايي علي حد
انا بقول اللي مقتنعه بيه

غير انه حمدين اصلا مش هو الشخص اللي يقنعني
يكون رئيس لمصر

مستحيل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حمدين كان خارج حساباتي من اول مره
> ماكنتش برتاح لاي حوار ليه اطلاقا
> 
> فمستحيل انتخبه ولو كان اخر واحد في العالم
> ...


 تقصدى مين نحنوووح يا  نيفوووو 
 :t9:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2014)

*سيسي خاين 
مرسي هو رئيسي
لا بديل عن الشرعيه 



















الكلام ده مالي الشوارع والحيطان  
هههههههههههه 
السيسي طبعا *​


----------



## mary naeem (18 مايو 2014)

اكيد 
مش للمتلون
اكيد للسيسي


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تقصدى مين نحنوووح يا  نيفوووو
> :t9:



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ماتقوليش انك متعرفيش هو مين
ازعل كدا منك 
دا مشهور قووووووووووووووي


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سيسي خاين
> مرسي هو رئيسي
> لا بديل عن الشرعيه
> 
> ...




عادي 

لسه عندهم عمر عشان امل ماتتleasantr


بس شوفت اغنيه اوبا سيسي استايل ؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا ماتقوليش انك متعرفيش هو مين
> ازعل كدا منك
> دا مشهور قووووووووووووووي


 
:smil8: 
 انتى تقصدى السيسي نحنوح !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لا اسمح البته و الفته و الطرب و الفراخ المشويه--
 ازااى تقولى عليه كدا!!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عادي
> 
> لسه عندهم عمر عشان امل ماتتleasantr
> 
> ...




ﻻ لسه


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :smil8:
> انتى تقصدى السيسي نحنوح !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لا اسمح البته و الفته و الطرب و الفراخ المشويه--
> ازااى تقولى عليه كدا!!



انا مالي يا اوختي
هو اللي خلي نفسه كدا


وبس بقي جوعتيني


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

ـ طب وأنا أتعب نفسى ليه فى التفكير فى برنامج انتخابى وأنا كده كده مش هنفذه.
ـ طب وهو فين البرنامج أصلا يا عزيزى HamdeenParody@
ـ لن نكمم الأفواه وسنرخص لبياع اللب كشك فى المحافظة وسأجعل مصر منارة يبيع من أجلها الأمريكانى دهب أمه عشان بس يعيش فيها.
ـ الجيش ده مؤسسة بتأكل الناس مكرونة و لحمة و كمان بتدافع عنهم .. فياريت تعزلوا الجيش عن الحياة السياسية.
ـ أحسن رئيس حكم مصر كان الأستاذ خالد زكى فى فيلم طباخ الريس.
ـ طبعا الأستاذ HamdeenParody@ منافس محترم بس أول ما أكسب هحلقله شعره زيرو.. وهخليه يعمل عمرة في دبي زى بتاعت شفيق
ـ حرية ذات نفسها مهاجرة من مصر بقالها تلاتين سنة .. ولتانى مرة هقول لحضراتكوا مش هسمحلكوا تقولوا حرية تانى يا أساتذة
ـ أنا لو نجحت إن شاء الله هخلص الناس من ريهام سعيد وجوتيوب وأحمد آدم وهجيب عجلة زي بتاعتي لكل مواطن
ـ أنت متعرفش إن بعد الثورة البرنامج الانتخابى على العروسة ؟! .. أنا مراهن على المصريين اللى هيخلوا مصر أم الدنيا تبقى أد الدنيا
ـ بكرة أزرع شعر وأذلك يا حمدين
ـ هل تعلم أن عدد الناس اللى هتنتخب HamdeenParody@ أكتر من عدد سكان قطر ؟
ـ هل تعلم بقى أن عدد الناس اللى هتنتخبنى أكتر من عدد سكان مصر نفسها ؟
ـ أوعدكم أن أخاف ربنا فيكم بس "ساعات" الظروف بتخلى الواحد يخرج عن قسمه .. وساعات ساعات أرجع في قسمى وأنسي اللي فات
ـ ليه تلبس بنطلون وقميص لما ممكن ترفع البنطلون لحد رقبتك وتوفر القميص عشان مصر ؟!
ـ الناس اللى تسألهم عن حالهم يقولولك مية مية كفاية مية واحدة والتانية عشان مصر
سيتم تعديل كامب ديفيد بما يناسب المصريين وسيصبح كامب مصطفى أو كامب أحمد أو كامب حازم .. المهم إنها تبقى كامب حد فينا


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


>




اتقي الله ياجورج
دا لا سمح الله وحمضين خدها 
ها تشوف ايام سودا
يا ابني ده وعد لو بقي رئيس هايطلع كل الاخوان اللي من السجون


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سيسي خاين
> مرسي هو رئيسي
> لا بديل عن الشرعيه
> 
> ...



خضتني ياسوسه 
انا فكرتك بتتكلم جد في السطور الاولي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2014)

*النتيجة دا شكلها يضحك اوووي ياكماعه *








​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

مشكلتنا الوحيده اننا شعب دايما منقسم
لا يريد الاتحاد علي شئ

العند فينا شئ اساسي جبارين بجد

بنشوف كل شئ واضح قدام عينينا زي الشمس
وبرده بنكدب نفسنا

بس نقول ايه 
دي حريه رأيي
ويارب ماحدش يولوووول في الاخر


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> اتقي الله ياجورج
> دا لا سمح الله وحمضين خدها
> ها تشوف ايام سودا
> يا ابني ده وعد لو بقي رئيس هايطلع كل الاخوان اللي من السجون


اتقوا الله وبطلوا شائعات 
قال هيطلع سجناء الرأى 
هما الاخوان سجناء رأى 
دول سجناء ارهاب 
وبعدين انا نفسي افهم لما انتوا كارهين الاخوان كدة بتستخدموا لفظهم ليه (حمضين) ؟


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *النتيجة دا شكلها يضحك اوووي ياكماعه *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


فعلا مضحك مبكى 
لما الاقباط ينتخبوا حد كان فى المجلس العسكرى المتسبب الاول فى احداث ماسبيرو 


+Nevena+ قال:


> مشكلتنا الوحيده اننا شعب دايما منقسم
> لا يريد الاتحاد علي شئ
> 
> العند فينا شئ اساسي جبارين بجد
> ...


*فعلا الحقيقة واضحة 
مين اللى وعد وخلف 
ومين اللى معندوش حاجة يقدمها للشعب 
ومين اللى مبيتكلمش عن الفقرا ولا عن الاغنيا 
هو بيتكلم وخلاص شويه نحنحه على شويه تسبيل ومات الكلام 
ميقدرش يوعد الفقرا بحاجة  مكتوبه (برنامج) علشان الناس تحاسبه لما مينفذش وميقدرش يجى ناحيه الاغنياء اللى هو واحد منهم 

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا مالي يا اوختي
> هو اللي خلي نفسه كدا
> 
> 
> وبس بقي جوعتيني


 
 مين ده الى خلى نفسه كدا--
 لا يا نيفو لا
 هو الراجل علشان محطرم و بيتكلم بهدووووء و رظانه نخليه نحنوح--
لو نحنوح مكنش ينفع انه يمسك المنصب الى كان فيه يا نيفو--

لو نحنوح مكنش يقدر يعمل الى عمله--

كتير اوى بنشوف الناس الى خصوصا بتكون فى مناصب بتحتاج منها الصرامه -- ممكن نشوف الصرامه بتاعتهم بتئثر على مشاعرهم و بيبقم لوح تلج بلا مشاعر--
لكن هو فعلا عارف ازاى يحافظ على الصرامه و فى نفس الوقت مشاعره و احساسه بالناس خصوصا المحتاجه و الضعيفه كبير اوى--

و ده شىء يعليه فى نظرى -- مش يخليه نحنوح


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مايو 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> خضتني ياسوسه
> انا فكرتك بتتكلم جد في السطور الاولي



*مش اخلاقي حضرتك *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> فعلا مضحك مبكى
> لما الاقباط ينتخبوا حد كان فى المجلس العسكرى المتسبب الاول فى احداث ماسبيرو
> 
> *فعلا الحقيقة واضحة *
> ...


 
يكفى انه ذكى مش غبى
هو شايف الوضع كويس اوى-- و عارف ان الى مصر فيه مش هيتحل بين يوم و ليله--
مش فى ميت يوم يتحل--
انتوا عايزين واحد يجى يضحك على الشعب-- هعملكم و هسوى و هجيب الفانوس السحرى و فى 100 يوم هشيل الزباله وكمان 30 يوم هظبت المواصلات و عليهم 80- هرجع حقوق الشهداء--
ده يبقى غباء--
و للاسف الشعب مبيتعلمش-- بيجرى وراء الى يقول يوعد فى الهواء و يقول احلام و اوهام و يخلى الدنيا ورديه للناس علشان تختاره--

الى يكلم الناس بالحقيقه و الوضع الزفت الى فى البلد و انه محتاج شغل كتير و مش من يوم و ليله النتايج تظهر... ميعجبهمش--
انما الى يجى و يضحك عليهم و يجيب لهم بلاد العجائب على الارض ده يبقى حلو !!
فعلا و عجبى


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> اتقوا الله وبطلوا شائعات
> قال هيطلع سجناء الرأى
> هما الاخوان سجناء رأى
> دول سجناء ارهاب
> وبعدين انا نفسي افهم لما انتوا كارهين الاخوان كدة بتستخدموا لفظهم ليه (حمضين) ؟



لو مكنش السيسى لاكان في حمدين ولا حمد واحد انت نسيت ان الشعب هو اللي طلب تدخل الجيش لشيل مرسى 
 والناس اللي بتهلل لحمدين ومش فاهمه حاجه دول ناس عايزين البلد تقضل قى فوضى 
 (دى سبوبه بئا)والله اعلم


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مش اخلاقي حضرتك *​




طبعا انا واثقه ما اخلاق انتخباتك ياباشا
عشان قولت لك اتخضيت ههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يكفى انه ذكر مش غبى
> هو شايف الوضع كويس اوى-- و عارف ان الى مصر فيه مش هيتحل بين يوم و ليله--
> مش فى ميت يوم يتحل--
> انتوا عايزين واحد يجى يضحك على الشعب-- هعملكم و هسوى و هجيب الفانوس السحرى و فى 100 يوم هشيل الزباله وكمان 30 يوم هظبت المواصلات و عليهم 80- هرجع حقوق الشهداء--
> ...


الغريبه انى بسمع انتقادات لحمدين كلها ضد بعض
امبارح مع الحجة فى البيت تقولى حمدين قال منظومة التعليم هتتصلح فى من 4 الى 8 سنين ماهو هيكون مشى !! 
والنهاردة الراجل بيقول وعود وخلاص وانه هيعمل كل حاجة فى وقت قليل 
عجيبة 
انا اتحدى اى حد ضد حمدين انه يكون قرا برنامجه الانتخابى 
او شافله لقاء تلفزيونى بدون ما يفضل يدور وراه هيغلط فين وهيقول ايه 
لكن نيجى للسيسي بقي 
بالنسبه للبرنامج الاقتصادى (نقطة حكمى على كل من المرشحين ) 
- محور تنميه قناة السويس (بيتكلموا عنه من ايام السادات ) 
- مشروع فاروق الباز ( من ايام السادات مرمى فى الدرج ) 
- مشروع سوق الخضار ( عمله بنك ناصر الاجتماعى وفشل فشل زريع لعدم خبرة الشباب فى بيع المحاصيل وكانوا بيأجروا العربيات للبايعين والفلاحين )
ومع ذلك مش دى المصيبه 
التمويل هيكون منين يا استاذ عبد الفتاح السيسي 
الاجابه 
التمويل هيكون من 3 اماكن (يا مسهل ايوة بقى ) 
1- مساعدات المصريين فى الداخل والخارج 
2- مساعدات العرب 
3- الاستثمار 
بحسب ترتيبه يعنى
يعنى مصر هتبقي فى نهضه اقتصاديه جبارة عن طريق الشحاته 
هو ده كلامه وهو ده اللى بيفكر ينفذه 
هل ده يعقل ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> فعلا مضحك مبكى
> لما الاقباط ينتخبوا حد كان فى المجلس العسكرى المتسبب الاول فى احداث ماسبيرو
> 
> *فعلا الحقيقة واضحة
> ...




انا معاك في كل حرف كتابته

عشان كدا قولت مش شايفه ان حد فيهم يصلح يكون رئيس

لكنه احلي الوحشين بقي

حمدين كان فين فتره حكم الاخوان
محدش شاف خلقته وقتها خالص

وبعد حكم الاخوان في فتره لما السيسي شايل مرسي
برده محدش سمع منه اي تصريح ولا اي رد فعل


حمدين بيهيص في الهيصه وبس
من ساعه ما ظهر علي الساحه
وانا مش شايفه اي شئ عمله يتحسب ليه خالص


وانا مش بدافع عن السيسي لانه مش هارشح حد اصلا

بس في واقع بيتكلم وواضح
حتي لو مش مقتنعه بيه كشخص
لكنه عمل شئ يتحسب ليه في النهايه



ملحوظه
كلامي موجهه للشعب بصفه عامه
وماكنتش اقصد ابدا الاقباط بس

احنا مش هنعيش في البلد لوحدنا عشان نصنف نفسنا
اقباط ومسلمين

انا بتكلم كشخص مصري بحت وبس

سلام بقي
انا اصلا بكره الكلام في السياسه
فمحدش ينكشني تاني بقي


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2014)

صدقني حمدين لا يصلح رئيس للجمهورية لو كانت سياساتة بناءة بالفعل لكان حزب  الكرامة أكبر حزب في البلد وكان رأيه وتأييده عامل ثقل لأي فكرة يتبناها  لكنه هش لا وجود له عايزه بقي يحكم مصر ازاي!!


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا معاك في كل حرف كتابته
> 
> عشان كدا قولت مش شايفه ان حد فيهم يصلح يكون رئيس
> 
> ...


انا احب اوى اللى يناقشنى 
حمدين كان فين وقت حكم الاخوان 
حمدين كان بيعمل جبهه الانقاذ  
حمدين كان بيقول فى شهر 12 سنه 2012 قبل ماتطلع تمرد وقبل ما يبقي فيه 30 -6 ووقت ما كان السيسي بيأدى التحيه العسكريه لمرسي بحكم وظيفته 
انه مرسي فقد شرعيته بالكامل بسبب قراراته التى بسببها اريقت دماء المصريين 
http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/90527
ميجيش السيسي بعد ما حمدين ناضل طول حياته وفى كل وقت من 40 سنه ياخد الكرسي على الجاهز لمجرد انه معاه فلوس ومعاه ناس وكل روبيضه الحزب الوطنى بتأيده فى المحافظات 
والناس عارفاهم بالاسم 
هو ده مش شئ يدعو للخوف 
يعنى انا ممكن اتفهم الفلول ومحبين مبارك فى ميلهم للسيسي على حساب حمدين ده طبيعى ومنطقى
لكن انى الاقى ناس تقول احنا مع الثورة ومع السيسي !!!! ناس نزلت الميادين ضد مبارك وضد الاخوان ويختاروا السيسي الى انا قلقان منه فى موضوع الحريات 
بواجه هجوم شديد من كل الناس لاختيارى لحمدين 
كل ده والسيسي مبقاش رئيس 
امال لما يبقي رئيس اللى يتكلم عنه هتعملوا فيه ايه 
شعب متميز جدا فى صناعه الفرعون


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> انا احب اوى اللى يناقشنى
> حمدين كان فين وقت حكم الاخوان
> حمدين كان بيعمل جبهه الانقاذ
> حمدين كان بيقول فى شهر 12 سنه 2012 قبل ماتطلع تمرد وقبل ما يبقي فيه 30 -6 ووقت ما كان السيسي بيأدى التحيه العسكريه لمرسي بحكم وظيفته
> ...




مصمم تنكشني

اديك قولت بيقول وعمل جبهه الانقاذ

عملت ايه جبهه الانقاذا دي بقي ؟

وهو نفسه لما قال عمل ايه

احنا شعب عاوز اللي يعمل مش يقول وبس


ورغم كدا معاك ان السيسي لا يصلح برده


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مصمم تنكشني
> 
> اديك قولت بيقول وعمل جبهه الانقاذ
> 
> ...


انتى اللى مصممه ترفضى الواقع 
الواقع بيقول ان حمدين راجل مناضل ناضل من اجل ثورة 30-6 
جبهه الانقاذ ليها فضل كبير جدا فى انقاذ مصر ولد من رحمها حركة تمرد اللى حست الناس على النزول فى الشارع 

نقطه على الهامش علشان شوفت حد بيقول عليه اخوان 
حمدين رفض منصب نائب رئيس الجمهوريه فى عهد مرسي مقابل انه يقف معاه فى انتخابات الاعادة


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> انتى اللى مصممه ترفضى الواقع
> الواقع بيقول ان حمدين راجل مناضل ناضل من اجل ثورة 30-6
> جبهه الانقاذ ليها فضل كبير جدا فى انقاذ مصر ولد من رحمها حركة تمرد اللى حست الناس على النزول فى الشارع
> 
> ...



ناضله لحد دلوقت لنفسه 
لم يستفيد منه الشارع المصري بشئ


وخليني معاك منافضل منافضل
مش هتكلم في النقطه دي


بس عشان انا قولت عليه اخوان بقي

مش من العقل والحكمه انه كان مرشح للرئاسه
ويجي يمسك اي منصب مع مرسي
لمجرد انه مش اخوان

في شئ تاني انت مش واخد باله منه
اي حد مكانه لازم يرفض شئ زي دا

في طبعنا ومجتمعنا المصري بنقول انه بيقلل من كرامه الانسان
لو كان في مترشح لمنصب كبير وبعد كدا منافس ليه يقوله اشغالك معايا

معلش انا فكري علي قدي في السياسه
بس يعني بعرف افهم نوعا ما شخصيه اللي قدامي

واذا كان هو رفض
فكمان ابو الفتوح رفض رغم انه اخواني بحت وكان بيقول انه ضد الاخوان وقتها

يعني مش عمل انجاز ولا رفضه يتحسب ليه


----------



## candy shop (18 مايو 2014)

يا جو عايز ايه من واحد طالع يقولك انا بفتخر ان جوز اختى اخوانى 
وبحترمه واقدره واعتز بصداقته 
ولما طلع يقول لمووووووووووورسى وحشتنى يا ريس 
وصوره كتير مع المرشد والكتاتنى فى اكتر من كده 
ده اخوانى صرف ​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ناضله لحد دلوقت لنفسه
> لم يستفيد منه الشارع المصري بشئ
> 
> 
> ...


يبقي انتى متعرفيش عقلية الاخوانى كويس
الاخوانى متفرقش معاه اى حاجة اهم حاجة مصلحة الجماعه 
واللى كان سائد وقتها انه بيتم اخونه مؤسسات الدوله 
فكان ممكن اى اخوانى يقبل بأى منصب 
زى مدير خدمه العملا فى فودافون اللى بقى وزير استثمار 
الفكرة كانت الولاء ليهم
فى نفس الوقت اللى كان حمدين بيناضل ضد مرسي كان السيسي غير موجود على الساحه كان لواء فى ما قبل مرسي وفى عهد مرسي بقي فريق اول ووزير دفاع 
افضال مرسي مغرقه السيسي 
اللى دايما يقولك الامن والامان وهو اشتغل سنتين رئيس للمخابرات الحربية من 2010 الى 2012 
اكتر فترة تم اختراق مصر فيها 
السيسي هو الوحيد فى المجلس العسكرى وكان اصغر الاعضاء سنا اللى برر كشوف العذرية وقالك انها ضروريه علشان ميقولوش الجنود اغتصبت بنت !!! 
ومع ذلك كل مؤيدينه بنات 

و من عجب ان اهل حارتنا يضحكون, علام يضحكوون ؟ انهم يهتفون للمنتصر ايا  كان المنتصر, و يهللون للقوي ايا كان القوي, و يسجدون امام النبابيت يداوون  بذلك كله الرعب الكامن في اعماقهم.”

ولكن افة حارتنا النسيان  !!!


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> يبقي انتى متعرفيش عقلية الاخوانى كويس
> الاخوانى متفرقش معاه اى حاجة اهم حاجة مصلحة الجماعه
> واللى كان سائد وقتها انه بيتم اخونه مؤسسات الدوله
> فكان ممكن اى اخوانى يقبل بأى منصب
> ...



يالهوي يا جدعان كل مؤيدينه بنات

معني كدا ان تلت تربع شعب مصر مش رجاله

ازاي تقول كدا بس يابني


ع العموم

انت حر ما لم تضر
انت شايفه رجل مناضل ويصلح 
وغيرك لا

وانا شايفه انهم الاتنين لا يصلحوا 
لا سيسي ولا حمدين

رغم اني بنت اهو مش بأيد السيسي والنبي leasantr


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يالهوي يا جدعان كل مؤيدينه بنات
> 
> معني كدا ان تلت تربع شعب مصر مش رجاله
> 
> ...


جبتى منين نسبه ال تلات اربع دى 
السيسي مكروه كرئيس من قطاع عريض من الشعب 

هو انا ربنا مش هيكرمنى بدل ما انا واقف لوحدى فى الاستفتاء ده


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> جبتى منين نسبه ال تلات اربع دى
> السيسي مكروه كرئيس من قطاع عريض من الشعب
> 
> هو انا ربنا مش هيكرمنى بدل ما انا واقف لوحدى فى الاستفتاء ده




شوف نسبه الاستفتاء وانت تعرف جبتها منين

يعني نسبه السيسي لصباحي
تلت تربع لــــــ ربع


دا انت تشكر ربنا ياواد
انت لوحدك ربع اهو في المنتدي كله



وربنا يسامحني علي كدبي دا بقي
خربيت كدا ع الصبح:kap:


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## ElMaravilla (18 مايو 2014)

لو كنت مصري ما اصوت لا لـ السيسي ولا لـ حمدين من وجهة نظري لا يصلحون لرئاسة مصر . . 

ربنا يختار الافضل لـ مصر <3


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


>




ايه منين بتاع ايه يعني دا


احمد حلمي زيه زي اي شخص تاني
رايه لنفسه
مش لانه فنان وله شعبيه
هيحجر علي اراء الاخرين ويستغل شعبيته بقي



محدش مصرح ليه يفرض رايه علي الاخر

مدام بنطالب بالحريه ولا ايه
في الايام السوده دي اللي مش باين فيها
حريه ولا غيره


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

يابنتى ابعدى عنى 
انا شرير 
يعنى هو حرام على احمد حلمى 
حلال على احمد رجب فى صحيفة قوميه ؟؟ 




بس هو نسي حاجة مهمه 
ان التنين المجنح كان هيظهر فى مصر لو السيسي مظهرش 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> يابنتى ابعدى عنى
> انا شرير
> يعنى هو حرام على احمد حلمى
> حلال على احمد رجب فى صحيفة قوميه ؟؟
> ...



يعني اصوت والم الجيران والمنتديات التانيه عليك

يابني انا مش بايد السيسي اصلا عشان تقول حرام وحلال


انا عن نفسي برفض اي شخص تستغل منصبه او شعبيته
في تغير اراء الاخرين

كل واحد فينا فيه عقله وقادر يفكر ويقرر

ومش عشان بحب احمد او غيره يبقي
امشي وارئهم وانا مغمض يعني


ومش تنسي اني اشر منك ياواد
يعني مش بخااااااااااااف انا:smil16:


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

هو اعلان لموقفه مش استغلال لحد 
بالنسبه لحلمى يعنى
لكن اللى بيستخدم وظيفته الحكوميه فى تاييد مرشح ما  لازم يحاسب


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

محمد عبد الرحمن يكتب : لماذا أنا مش مقاطع؟
 ================================
 أتمنى أن يقرأ هذا المقال بعض ممن سألوني قبل شهر تقريبا عن موقفي من  الانتخابات الرئاسية وقلت لهم وقتها أنني أفكر في استغلال يومي التصويت  وأيام الفرز للحصول على اجازتي السنوية بعيدا عن القاهرة.

 لماذا تراجعت إذا وقررت المشاركة ودعم حمدين صباحي بقوة، كما فعلت في الجولة الأولى لانتخابات 2012؟

 لأنه لم يكن هناك فيس بوك قبل الثورة كما هو الآن، يشرفني الاعتراف بأنني  شاركت في كل الانتخابات التي وعيت عليها، وقلت لا على تعديلات الدستور  اياها، وانتخبت من هم ليسوا أعضاء حزب وطني، فشلت فقط في عدم التصويت ضد  مبارك 2005 لأنهم شددوا على استخدام البطاقة الانتخابية، كنت أنتخب أصلا  بدون بطاقة انتخابية، ومكان شخص يدعى “محمد عبد الرحمن ذكي” وكان الموظف  بيعديها .

 مين محمد عبد الرحمن ذكي دة؟

 المهم، لم أعتبر  أن عدم مشاركتي في التصويت لمرسي أو شفيق سلبية لأسباب يطول شرحها، لكني لم  أتوقع أن اقرر عدم التصويت على دستور 2014 ، بل فكرت في عدم الذهاب لأي  انتخابات مرة أخرى ولو حتى نقابة الصحفيين التي كنت أشارك في انتخاباتها  حتى قبل الحصول على عضوية النقابة، كنت دائما أختار مرشحا أرتاح له وادعمه  حتى لو لم يطلب مني.
 أعلم أن أسباب مقاطعة الكثيرين للانتخابات  المقبلة، هي نفس أسباب مقاطعة التصويت على الدستور، لكن عز علي أن أركن  للسلبية وكأن ثورة لم تقم، فتراجعت قبل التصويت للدستور وذهبت وأبطلت صوتي،  لم أقل نعم أو لا.

 أعترف أن أسباب المقاطعة لها الكثير من الوجاهة، لكن تعالوا نتكلم انطلاقا من دروس 3 سنوات مضت .

 الثورة مستمرة حتى تحقق مطالبها، هذه حتمية تاريخية، لا تسقط دماء على الأرض وتضيع هدرا، هذه قاعدة ربانية .

 الانتخابات المقبلة مجرد جولة، الهدف في رأيي هو قياس حجم المعارضة  الحقيقية لسياسات لا نعرفها بدقة لأنه لا يوجد برنامج للمرشح الأوفر حظا  حتى الآن ، معظم أنصاره بالمناسبة يقولون أنه سيفاجئ الجميع بسياسات  متوازنة، سنرى، لكن يجب أن يروا هم مبكرا أن ردة الفعل لن تكون عادية ويسهل  محاصراتها، يجب أن يكون لدى حمدين صباحي أو أي زعيم معارضة القدرة على  الكلام باسم المحتجين، وبعدها إذا لم يستجب النظام فالشارع موجود .

 تنتظرون خروج الجموع للشوارع لتعديل المسار حتى لو تأخر المعاد، ونحن  ننتظر معكم، صحيح ساعتها لن يصوروها بالطائرات كما في يونيو 2013، لكن وهل  احتجنا لطائرات أصلا في يناير 2011؟

 لا داع للقلق فلو انطلقت موجة ثورة جديدة لن يقال من شارك في الانتخابات لا يحق له النزول للشارع
 لا أرى رابطا بين الموقفين، وإلا يجب على من سيقاطع ألا يقول رأيه أصلا  فيما يجري ويسخر من كلا المرشحين، طالما مش فارقة معاك المسرحية كلها .

 ترى أنها مسرحية حسنا، لكنك ستشاهدها رغما عنك، أنت داخل المسرح فعلا،  وقوفك بجوار الباب خلف كل المقاعد لا يعني أنك لست مشاركا في العرض .

 من جانبي أرى أنه من مميزات عدم المقاطعة وجود نقطة التقاء ثالثة مع أنصار  المشير السيسي، النقطة الأولى أنه طبعا تحيا مصر، والنقطة الثانية أن  اللمبة الموفرة فعلا موفرة.

 مميزات عدم المقاطعة بالنسبة لك قد  تكون مختلفة، ألم تشتاق مثلا لوقفة الطوابير والمزاح مع المصريين والاجابة  على السؤال غير القانوني “هتنتخب مين”، عقلة السبابة وهي تنغمس في الحبر  الفسفوري، الاختلاء بنفسك خلف الستار ولو لربع دقيقة، أن يحالفك الحظ  وتشاهد العسكري الذي يحمل الرجل العجوز رؤي العين .

 مكملين أيا  كانت نتيجة الإنتخابات، المشاركة أو المقاطعة لا تصادر ماذا سيحدث في  المستقبل القريب، والشرعية تأت من العدل، لا من الصناديق حتى لو امتلأت عن  أخرها لصالح مرشح بعينه .

 عزيزي المشارك، أشوفك عند الصندوق
 عزيزي المقاطع : أشوفك في الميدان ..إذا لزم الأمر.
 ويظل السؤال قائما : مين محمد عبد الرحمن ذكي دة؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 مايو 2014)

حمدين ليس له اى فرصة
عايز شو اعلامى


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

في النهايه بقي لاني زهقت 

انا سرقت الصوره دي من توقيع احد الاعضاء هنا

محدش يقوله بقي


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

وانا هسرقها منك واحطها على الفيس


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> حمدين ليس له اى فرصة
> عايز شو اعلامى


مش محتاجه يا استاذنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> وانا هسرقها منك واحطها على الفيس




اسرق براحتك هي بتاعتنا يعني 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (18 مايو 2014)

يخرب عقلك يا رورو نورتى الدنيا والمنتدى منور بمواضيعك الجبارة ههههههه

انتى المرة دى بقا جيتى على الوجع يا رورو اصلا وحياتك انا فى حالة لغبطة بصى يا ستى انا كنت من مرشحين حمدين فى انتخابات الرئاسة اللى فاتت وكنت مقتنعة بيه جدا رجم ان جوزى انتخب شفيق بس انا كنت مقتنعة بحمدين وجه المنيل على عينه مرسى رغم انف الجميع بس انا لاحظت فى الفترة المنيلة السودة دى تراجع شعبية حمدين وده لتخاذله فى كتير من المواقف اه هو كان ضمن جبهة الانقاذ لكن فى نفس الوقت كان بيجتمع بالكتاتنى وبيجامل مرسى وبيقبل يتحاور مع الاخوان  وله فيديوهات وصور كتير تدل على ده
انه كان محايد ماسك العصايا من النص ومقدرش يوقف وقفة الرجالة اللى وقفها السيسى

وعلفكرة السيسى مش نحنوح  خالص زى مبيقال عنه دا راجل بيتكلم بقلب انسان وطنى
بشوف عيونه بتلمع وهو بيحكى عن الجيش واد ايه ممكن جنوده تضحى بارواحهم سبيل امن وامان الوطن ده فرق كبير اوى بين انسان نحنوح ممثل وبين انسان وطنى
واكبر دليل انه لو نحنوح مكنش قدر ياخد الموقف اللى اخده دا واللى العالم كله كان ممكن يتقلب عليه لولا انه شخصية قوية واستمد قوته بمساندة شعبه له
انا مكنتش حابه السيسى يسيب الجيش ابداااا حاسة انه حمى لينا وهو ماسك الجيش لان الجيش ده صمام الامان لمصر  لكن هنعمل ايه اذا كان مفيش على الساحة حد اصلح منه مضطرين نقبل ترشحه لرئاسة الجمهورية
حكاية ماسبيرو والمجلس العسكرى دى بتنغص عليا عشتى ودايما بقول زى جورج كده ينفع نختار رئيس عسكرى تانى بعد اللى حصلنا منه ودم ولادنا اللى سال على الاسفلت بس بفوق بسرعة وبقول متغلطيش نفسك وقتها الللعبة كانت ملعوبة اصلا ومرسومة ومحبوكة بين طنطاوى والاخوان اللى اصلا كان متورط فى امور كتير وعلشان يتفادى ده كان راسم خط سير المرحلة بما فيها موقعة ماسبيرو يعنى وسلملهم البلد على طبق من دهب 
 مينفعش اخد ناس بذنب ناس ده هيكون ظلم للسيسى 

وعلشان كده انا مضطرة ارشح السيسى


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

هو حد يقدر يقول علي النحنوح نحنوح غيري
دا كنت قتلته يابنتي


لاني واثقه اني نور عينيه
بقولها من غير خوف هههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مايو 2014)

*التناقض الحقيقي موجود ف موقف ثورجية نكسة 25 ..ادعوا انهم اصحاب ثورة تدعو للحريه وهم اكتر ناس بيحجروا علي الشعب ونازلين فيه اتهامات انه مبيعرفش يختار وانه بيصنع فرعون..دول حتي مش عاوزين يستنوا
حكم الصندوق
ونسيوا الساده الكرام انه بسببهم مصر كانت هتضيع
للأبد بسبب الحكم الأخواني اللي جلبوه
جلابين
الخير والهنا
كفايه بقي اللي شوفناه بسببكوا ..مظاهرات عالفاضي والمليان..وسبوبة
الميدان والنخبه الكدابه..وقف حال الغلابه واستنزاف الاحتياطي المحترم اللي كان سايبه مبارك المحترم
ليكوا حق تساندوا
حمدين حبيب الشاطر اللي قالها بعلو الصوت بحبك وبحترمك
ما هو صح قالهاهفرج عن دومه  وأعوانه. مش حبا فيهم ولا فيكوا
لا اصل المسكين مضطر يلم الفتافيت وبواقي التربيزه
اللي ينكر ان اغلب الشعب مع السيسي دي مشكلته
واللي رافض
حقيقة ان الشعب هو اللي طلبه رئيس بالاكراه
دي برضه مشكلته
واللي بقي شايف
حمدين يصلح رئيس دي بقي مصيبته
لانه يبقي مش واخد باله من حجم بلده ووزنها ولا عارف التحديات اللي قدامها
حمدين آخره عضو مجلس شعب ف عهد الرئيس السيسي ..ممكن يأخذها بالتزكيه
وبالمناسبه علشان بس حبايبي الثورجيه اللي بسمعهم يقولوا لولا 25 مكانش هيبقي ف30
صح جدا..هو احنا لولا النكسه كنا سعينا وعملنا ثورة تصحيح للخيبه
اللي وقعتونا فيها
ارحمونا بقي وارحموا نفسكوا
وارحموا مصر وسيبوا الصندوق يختار ويصلح غلطكوا
اسفه لو كلامي هيضايق اي حمديني
*


----------



## soul & life (18 مايو 2014)

ههههههههههههههه الحمضانين يمتنعون


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مايو 2014)

سؤال محيرني..يا ريت حد يجاوبني عليه
السيد حمدين قال لو السيسي رشح نفسه مش هنزل قصاده
يا تري غير رأيه   ليه!!!! ؟؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (18 مايو 2014)

الرد هيكون هو مقلش كده ومن حقه يرشح نفسه زى اى انسان شايف انه على استعداد لتحمل مسئولية الرئاسة
المصيبة السودة انه لما كان فى جبهة الانقاذ كان واحد من ضمن مكنش له اى موقف او كلمة ازاى جاله الجرأة انه يكونمرشح للرئاسة امام السيسى  بعد ما السيسى نشله هو واللى معاه من جبهة الانقاذ اللى فطسوا فيها وكانت ملهاش اى لازمة غير انهم بيعلولنا الضغط بقرراتهم اللى بيطلعوا يقولوها


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مايو 2014)

*


soul & life قال:



الرد هيكون هو مقلش كده ومن حقه يرشح نفسه زى اى انسان شايف انه على استعداد لتحمل مسئولية الرئاسة
المصيبة السودة انه لما كان فى جبهة الانقاذ كان واحد من ضمن مكنش له اى موقف او كلمة ازاى جاله الجرأة انه يكونمرشح للرئاسة امام السيسى  بعد ما السيسى نشله هو واللى معاه من جبهة الانقاذ اللى فطسوا فيها وكانت ملهاش اى لازمة غير انهم بيعلولنا الضغط بقرراتهم اللى بيطلعوا يقولوها

أنقر للتوسيع...


وهو اللي كمان مقالشي ان محدش ادا فرصه لمورسي ينجح وان اجهزة الدوله اتامرت عليه ولا قال ان فوزه متوقع وان خسارته معناها موجه جديده من الثوره *


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يخرب عقلك يا رورو نورتى الدنيا والمنتدى منور بمواضيعك الجبارة ههههههه
> 
> انتى المرة دى بقا جيتى على الوجع يا رورو اصلا وحياتك انا فى حالة لغبطة بصى يا ستى انا كنت من مرشحين حمدين فى انتخابات الرئاسة اللى فاتت وكنت مقتنعة بيه جدا رجم ان جوزى انتخب شفيق بس انا كنت مقتنعة بحمدين وجه المنيل على عينه مرسى رغم انف الجميع بس انا لاحظت فى الفترة المنيلة السودة دى تراجع شعبية حمدين وده لتخاذله فى كتير من المواقف اه هو كان ضمن جبهة الانقاذ لكن فى نفس الوقت كان بيجتمع بالكتاتنى وبيجامل مرسى وبيقبل يتحاور مع الاخوان  وله فيديوهات وصور كتير تدل على ده
> انه كان محايد ماسك العصايا من النص ومقدرش يوقف وقفة الرجالة اللى وقفها السيسى
> ...


مفيش حد مضطر يعمل حاجة هو مش عاوزها 
مشكلتك مع حمدين انك بتصدقى ما يقال عنه واللى بيروج لده كان الاخوان انفسهم لانهم عاوزين يعملوا ثورجيه على حساب حمدين صباحى لدرجه انهم عرضوا عليه منصب نائب رئيس الجمهوريه 
السيسي نفسه هو اللى كان برر واقعه كشوف العذريه  وكان الوحيد اللى قدر يرد على الموضوع ده بالبجاحه دى 
ومشكلة السيسي النحنوح انه بيمثل دور مش دوره 
السيسي مكنش فى يوم عاطفى هو راجل جيش ومينفعش يكون عاطفى بحكم ال 40 سنة خدمه فى الجيش
ولكن هو عارف ان المنهج ده بينجح مع المصريين فاضطر يستخدمه على غير حقيقته 
على عكس حمدين اللى كلامه ومنهجه هو هو من 40 سنة 
السيسي ميقدرش يتكلم كتير مع الناس لانه كل ما بيتكلم بيبان انه معندوش فكرة 
وعلشان كدة رافض تماما انه يناظر حمدين صباحى رغم انه من حقنا نشوف مواجهه بين الاتنين 



Dona Nabil قال:


> *التناقض الحقيقي موجود ف موقف ثورجية نكسة 25 ..ادعوا انهم اصحاب ثورة تدعو للحريه وهم اكتر ناس بيحجروا علي الشعب ونازلين فيه اتهامات انه مبيعرفش يختار وانه بيصنع فرعون..دول حتي مش عاوزين يستنوا
> حكم الصندوق
> ونسيوا الساده الكرام انه بسببهم مصر كانت هتضيع
> للأبد بسبب الحكم الأخواني اللي جلبوه
> ...


مفيش حمدينى غيرى هنا 
انتى مش شايفه الاستفتاء ولا ايه 

احنا مبنحجرش على رأى حد ولا انا الناس واخدانى غسيل ومكواه هنا وفى البيت وعلى الفيس بسبب اختيارى لحمدين من ناس كانت مؤيده لحمدين فى 2012 

صناعه الفرعون هى عدم قبول اى نقد على السيسي وهو لسه مبقاش رئيس 
لما يبقي رئيس لو قولت انه غلط فى كذا هتعملوا فيا ايه هتشنقونى ؟؟؟ اللى حصل فى برنامج باسم يوسف علشان جاب سيرة السيسي (بدون تدخل من السيسي ) مش دى صناعه فرعون ؟؟؟؟ 

حكم الصندوق عمره ما كان مقياس ... الصندوق جاب مرسي ومرسي اتشال  الصندوق جاب مرسي مش الثورة اللى جابت مرسي 
الثورة اختارت حمدين وفصيل معين من الشعب رفض حمدين واختار الشفيق احمد فريق فودا البلد فى ستين داهيه ... طبعا عارفه مين الفصيل ده leasantr

على فكرة لولا نكسجيه 25 يناير كان زمانكم بتجروا فى الشوارع من الاخوان لانه نكسجيه 25 يناير هما اللى عملوا العدد ده فى 30-6 

اوعى تكونى فاكره ان شلل مصر الجديدة والمهندسين والزمالك هما اللى عملوا كل حاجة اللى كانوا بيجوا بعد الشمس ما تغيب بيتأجرلهم كراسي وبيقعدوا بيها على جنب لمده ساعه او ساعتين يقعدوا يتكلموا  ويروحوا 

مع الاسف الامر مختلط عليكى لانه لولا ثوار 25 يناير مكنش حد هينزل فى 30 -6 
حركة تمرد اغلبها من ثوار نكسة يناير اللى انتى بتقولى عليها


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> سؤال محيرني..يا ريت حد يجاوبني عليه
> السيد حمدين قال لو السيسي رشح نفسه مش هنزل قصاده
> يا تري غير رأيه  ليه!!!! ؟؟؟؟


حمدين قال 
لو الفريق السيسي عنده نفس اهدافى واهداف ثورة 25 يناير و 30 /6  اللى هى العيش والحريه والعداله الاجتماعيه والكرامه الانسانيه  مش هترشح قصاده 
ولكن فى نفس الوقت محبين السيسي كانوا بياكلوا اى حد يتكلم عنه 
فبالتالى الراجل حس انه السيسي مش هيكون قادر على انه يحقق الحرية اللى الشعب نادى بيها فى 25 يناير و 30 /6 
مش لعيب فيه ولكن لانه حواليه ناس ملكيه اكتر من الملك 
بتصنعه فرعون يؤمر فيطاع 

لكن تقدرى تقوليلى ليه السيسي اللى قال مش ممكن اسمح انهم يقولوا ان جيش مصر تحرك لمصلحه شخصية وبالتالى مش هترشح رئيس للجمهوريه وبعد كدة اترشح !!! 
هتقوليلى ضغط شعبي 
ايه مدلوله ؟؟؟ يعنى كان فيه ضغط شعبي لطرد الاخوان ولمحاربه الارهاب والكلام ده 
لكن فين الضغط الشعبي لترشحه 
شوفتوه فين او هو شافه فين 
متقوليش انه كان مدير مخابرات وعنده طرقه فى معرفه نبض الناس او الناس عاوزة ايه ؟؟؟ 
لانه كان مدير مخابرات فاشل 
من اول دخول حماس لغايه سجن وادى النطرون مرورا بعملاء الفريدوم هاوس وما بينهم 

هل عمل استفتاء شعبي مثلا علشان يلحس كلامه ان كان واجبه هو اللى هو محاربه الارهاب قالك ادونى تفويض 

ترشيح نفسه رئيس مش محتاج تفويض مش محتاج تفكير انه كدة بيثبت للعالم كله ان اللى حصل منه فى 3-7 كان لمصلحه شخصية انه يحصل للجيش على كرسي الحكم بعد ما ضاع منهم بعد ثورة 25 يناير !!!


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

*مش نتيجة استفتاء دى
الاستفتاء ده لازم يتلغى 
انتوا مزورين الاستفتاء ده 
مفيش حد عاوز يخرج من عند السيسي ويجى يونسنى 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *مش نتيجة استفتاء دى
> الاستفتاء ده لازم يتلغى
> انتوا مزورين الاستفتاء ده
> مفيش حد عاوز يخرج من عند السيسي ويجى يونسنى
> *​




هههههههههههههههههههه
يابني اخرج انت من الاستفتاء دا

شكلك وحشششششششششششش 


وانت لوحدك ياعيني كدا :a63:


----------



## soul & life (18 مايو 2014)

كان بودى يا جوجو لكن بينى وبينك الراجل المسبسب ده قالقنى واحنا وقعنا المرة اللى فاتت وقعة منيلة ودول العالم كله ضحكوا وشبعوا ضحك على اضحكوة الزمان مرسى العياط مش ناقصين كوارث تانية خلينا فى السليم المنحنح لو كنتم مصرين انها نحنحه مش وطنية واحساس بالمسئولية منحنح منحنح بس يعدلها


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

*هاااااااااااااار اسوووووووح اغيب كام ساعة ارجع الاقى كل الصفح دى 
اكيد دلوقتى انتوا عرفتوا مين خصمى جورج حمضاااوى 
يابنى حمضيين رحته فاحت خلالالاص 
ده اخره يكون مطبلاتى مش رئيس 
انا بحيى كل سيساوى عريق دخل ادى صوته 
وبقول للحمضاوية هارد لك فى الانتخابات القادمة :a63:
عاوزة بس اوضح حاجة للى مش عاجبهم السيسى 
مافكرتوش ولو للحظة شخص كل الشعب مجتمع عليه 
وشخص قلة قليلة مؤيدة ليه 
تفتكر مين الصح 
بس للاسف عارفة ان دماغ الحمضاوية مبرمجة على حمضاوى وبس 
ومش قابلة انها تحاول تفكر حتى 
تحية لكل سيساوى موجود :kap:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *مش نتيجة استفتاء دى
> الاستفتاء ده لازم يتلغى
> انتوا مزورين الاستفتاء ده
> مفيش حد عاوز يخرج من عند السيسي ويجى يونسنى
> *​


*بتفكرنى بالاخوان
لما قاله الانتخابات مش نزيهة اول ما نزل خبر ان مرسى خسر 
وبعدها زاعوا ان هو اللى فاز اززاى معرفش leasantr*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مايو 2014)

واد يا جو
بما انك خبره في ومتابع اخبار حمدين كلهم

ينوبكش فيا ثواب ياخويا
وتقولي الراجل دا شغال ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




قبل ما يشتغل مناضل


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

كان شغال صحفى ولازال 
السيسي دلوقتى شغال ايه ؟


----------



## soul & life (18 مايو 2014)

ايه ده انت عملت المنتدى مقر لحملته الانتخابية وكمان بتنشر مقالات تأييد لحمدين
دا استفتاء لمرشحين الرئاسة الاثنين مش مقر حملة لحمدين


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ايه ده انت عملت المنتدى مقر لحملته الانتخابية وكمان بتنشر مقالات تأييد لحمدين
> دا استفتاء لمرشحين الرئاسة الاثنين مش مقر حملة لحمدين


براحتى انا :a63:


----------



## soul & life (18 مايو 2014)

يا ابنى دا شكل نتيجة التصويت تكسف براحتك دا ايه انا خايفة عليك 
الكترة غلبت الشجاعة خدلك ساتر لحسن السيسى حبايبه كتير هنا


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

انا مش لوحدى


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

*جرى ايه يا جوجو محدش قادر عليك 
يابنى شكلك بقى وحش والنعمة 
خد حمضيين بتاعك ده وروح شوفله تلاجة حطه فيها 
علشان ريحته فاحت اوووى
* *:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:
شوفت يابنى تقولش مولود رئيس :kap:



*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

الأمن يحبط خلية إرهابية حاولت اغتيال "صباحي"


حافظوا على النسر يا جدعان 

الرئاسه فى خطر 

:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## soul & life (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> الأمن يحبط خلية إرهابية حاولت اغتيال "صباحي"
> 
> 
> حافظوا على النسر يا جدعان
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه متقلقش يا جو طول ما التلاجات موجودة حمضين بخير
بس هو صوته بيكون عالى اوى ليه كده بصراحة اصلى مبحبش اللى بيزعقوا تعرف هو لو يبطل زعيق احتمال افكر:t31:


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> الأمن يحبط خلية إرهابية حاولت اغتيال "صباحي"
> 
> 
> حافظوا على النسر يا جدعان
> ...


*يلا خلينا نرتااااااااااااااااااااح  **:a63::a63::a63:*
*سيسى يا عمهم يا حارق دمهم *:kap::kap::kap:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

*كلاكيت اّخر مشهد  وطنى الاّن لا يحتمل لتجربة فكر و دقق قبل متشارك 
هناك  من يرتدى القناع كفاية خداع المساله مش شخصية وتار لكن دا مستقبل وطن   ـ
 كــــــــــــــفــــــــايـــه*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2014)

*الcc
السيسي*


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2014)

*بكل صراحة لن أعطي صوتي لحمدين صباحي في الأنتخابات الرئاسية ...
و أنا هنا لا أحوال توجيه من أجل أنتخاب السيسي ....الحكاية كلها أتنين مرشحين و غالبية الشعب عارف هيختار مين ..القصة ببساطة أبداء أسبابي عدم دعمي لشخص صباحي بالتحديد سواء كان منافسه السيسي أو غيره ...*​*أولاً:
الرجل فقد كل أحترامه لدي بعد موقفه في الأنتخابات الرئاسية الماضية ...فما فعله بعد خسارتة الجولة الأولي و نزوله الميدان مع أبو الفتوح و خالد علي و مطالبته بألغاء الأنتخابات التي شارك فيها و المطالبة بمجلس رئاسي مدني أعتراضاً علي وصول شفيق و مرسي للأعادة ...هو موقف غير محترم و طفولي و يعكس الشخصية الوصولية غير المتماسكة بأي مبادئ أو قيم ...*​*ثانياً:
أرفض شكلاً و موضوعاً اللعب علي نغمة النضال و المتاجرة "بالسجن" و بحواره مع السادات .....فكون حمدين كان معارضاً أو مناضلاً فهذا ليس سبباً كافياً أن يجعله قائداً أو رئيساً .....فمش كل معارض أو حقوقي أو ناضط ينفع يبقي رئيس أو حتي سياسي!!*​*ثالثاً:
لن أنتخب أبداً شخص "هيموت" علي السلطة ....فحمدين لم يطالبه أحد بالترشح علي غرار ما يحدث مع السيسي ....فحمدين بالنسبة لي لا يختلف عن الأخوان ....فهؤلاء يتاجروا بالدين و ححمدين يتاجر بالثورة و الشهداء!!*​*رابعاً: 
حمدين ليس رجل دولة و لكنه شخص "خفيف الوزن" ...فتصريحاته عن ألغاء قانون التظاهر و مغازلته للثوار و من قبلها مغازلته للأسلاميين يدل علي خفة وزن الشخصية و عدم وعيه لما يحدث في البلد ....فنحن في وقت لا يحتمل الغزل أو الميوعة و اللعب علي كافة الأوتار و لكننا في وقت يحتاج لحزم و حسم !!*​*خامساً :
حمدين صباحي ليس له كيان قوي يدعمه ...فالأسلاميين لن يكون ظهيراً له و كذلك الحزب الوطني و رجال مبارك لن يدعموه و أيضاً الليبراليين لن يكونوا خلفه ...فالرجل يعتمد علي فصيل الفلاحيين و جزء من المجتمع الناصري الذي أنقسم بين مؤيد له و مؤيد للسيسي .....*​*سادساً:
قل و صغر في نظري كثيراً هذا الحمدين عندما تهكم علي السيسي في حواره التلفزيوني الأخير .....لا يعنيني كثيراِ هجومه علي شخص السيسي و لكن ما يعيني هنا هو الأسلوب ال"الرخيص" الاأخلاقي في الدعاية الأنتخابية لنفسه علي حساب مهاجمة منافسه ..الشئ الأغرب هو أن حمدين كان يمجد و يعظم في السيسي طيلة الأشهر الماضية حتي أنقلب عليه فجأة لمجود أنه ترشح للرئاسة .....و هذا الموقف علي حجم ضائلته الا أنه يعطي زواية أخري للكشف عن الوجهة الحقيقي لتلكا الشخصية الوصولية ....*​*سابعاً:
أنا ضد أن أعطي صوتي لشخص "عاطل" ملوش شغل و لا مشغله ...فالمعارضة و النضال لا يمكن أعتبرهما مهنة ....فنحن لسنا بحاجة لرئيس مناضل و لكننا بحاجة لرئيس أداري له خبرة عملية في أدارة الشئون الداخلية و الخارجية لدولة بحجم مصر ...*​*ثامناً: 
كثيراً ممن سيختاروا حمدين سيختاروه كرهاً في السيسي علي طريقة مرسي في ٢٠١٢ عندما "عصروا الليمون" ...
و الحقيقة أنا لا أنصح تكرار تلك الخطيئة الكبري مرة أخري ...فمصر ليست حقل تجارب و كفي ما عانينا من المعزول مرسي و جماعته ...فسنا علي أستعداد لتكرار تلك المأساه مرة أخري ..لا تختار شخص الا عن أقتناع غير كدة قاطع و خليك ملتسق مع أفكارك !!*​*تاسعاً:
مش عايزين أشتراكية....كانت موضة و بطلت !!
مع الأسف لعب دور الأشتراكي و الحديث بصوت عالي و أني أمثل دور الزعيم الي خايف علي الغلابة مش هي دي الناصرية و لا ده الي هيخليك عبد الناصر !!
ناصر كان حالة و كاريزما مش هتكرر ....و بكل صراحة حمدين أبعد ما يكون عن عبد الناصر ....لو كان عبد الناصر حياً و شاهد هذا الشخص يتهكم علي القوات المسلحة و ييتملق للمدعي الثورية لكان قتله في ميدان عام !!!*​*عاشراً:
لن أعطي صوتي لأي مراهق وقف في ميدان التحرير في ٢٠١٢ يتهتف بسقوط العسكر و تسبب بأنتخابات رئاسية سلمت البلد للأخوان بدون دستور و كانت البلد هتضيع!!*​​​​*منقول
*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## النهيسى (18 مايو 2014)

شوفو الفرق


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

*شوية كلالالالالالالالالالالالالام زى الفل يا استاذى 
عجبنى اووى الجزء ده 
طبعا الكلام كله جامد بس تحديدا الحتة دى عجبتنى اوووى 
*
*أنا  ضد أن أعطي صوتي لشخص "عاطل" ملوش شغل و لا مشغله ...فالمعارضة و النضال  لا يمكن أعتبرهما مهنة ....فنحن لسنا بحاجة لرئيس مناضل و لكننا بحاجة  لرئيس أداري له خبرة عملية في أدارة الشئون الداخلية و الخارجية لدولة بحجم  مصر ...*​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

الاتحاد الاوروبي ينسحب من المراقبة علي ‫#‏الانتخابات_الرئاسية‬ المقبلة .
بالتزوير 

بالتزوير 

بالتزوير 

الغرب غير معترف بالانتخابات 

واصبحنا فى موقف لا نحسد عليه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> *بكل صراحة لن أعطي صوتي لحمدين صباحي في الأنتخابات الرئاسية ...
> و أنا هنا لا أحوال توجيه من أجل أنتخاب السيسي ....الحكاية كلها أتنين مرشحين و غالبية الشعب عارف هيختار مين ..القصة ببساطة أبداء أسبابي عدم دعمي لشخص صباحي بالتحديد سواء كان منافسه السيسي أو غيره ...*
> *أولاً:
> الرجل فقد كل أحترامه لدي بعد موقفه في الأنتخابات الرئاسية الماضية ...فما فعله بعد خسارتة الجولة الأولي و نزوله الميدان مع أبو الفتوح و خالد علي و مطالبته بألغاء الأنتخابات التي شارك فيها و المطالبة بمجلس رئاسي مدني أعتراضاً علي وصول شفيق و مرسي للأعادة ...هو موقف غير محترم و طفولي و يعكس الشخصية الوصولية غير المتماسكة بأي مبادئ أو قيم ...*
> ...


عندى رد على كل نقطة منهم 
ولكن تعبان وعاوز انام دلوقتى ففى  عجاله هرد على نقطة نقطة 
1- كلام فيه مغالطات كتير بخصوص توقيت النزول ومين اللى نزل وسبب النزول  لانى كنت هناك 
2- حمدين اتسجن دفاعا عن حقوق الناس وبنفس المنطق مش كل لوا جيش يقدر يكون رئيس جمهوريه ومتقوليش رئيس مخابرات لانه كان رئيس مخابرات عره للاسف واحد اهم اسباب اللى احنا فيه هو ضعف جهاز المخابرات فى فترة مسئوليته 
3- فيه حاجة اسمها الدافع الوطنى 
هو السيسي كان حد نزله فى الميادين قاله عاوزينك ريس ؟؟؟ 
4- اللعب على وتر انه الرئيس فى ايده كل حاجة انتهى احنا فى دوله مؤسسات يعنى الوضع الحالى لمصر لو انتخب حمدين رئيس الداخليه هتبطل تحريات ولا الجيش هيبطل يحارب الارهاب ؟؟؟!!!! 
5- الحمد لله يعنى مش اخوان زى ما الناس بتقول 
اغلبيه الشعب المصرى مالوش علاقه بالكيانات القويه اللى بتتكلم عنها 
6- هو لم يتهكم هو قال حقيقه مثبته بالدليل القاطع حمدين فى شهر 12 سنه 2012 قال ان مرسي فقد شرعيته وكان السيسي وقتها بيأدى التحيه العسكريه لمرسي فين التجنى اللى حصل دى حقايق مثبته لازم الناس تفتكرها ده معترك انتخابى يعنى كل واحد المفروض يقول عيب المنافس علشان ياخد من الجزء بتاعه كل الدنيا بتعمل كدة 
7-ماهى وظيفة السيسي الحاليه قولنا ان حمدين صحفى ان كنت متعرفش فدى مش غلطته 
8- مالناش دعوه بالناس دى انا احترم السيسي وزير الدفاع ولا احترم ما فعله عندما قرر الترشح لرئاسه الجمهوريه 
9- حضرتك مش عاوز اشتراكيه انت حر ليه تحكم على باقى الناس ان كانت عاوزة او مش عاوزة 
ياريت تقولى تهكم على القوات المسلحه بأيه علشان اعرف ومنتخبوش 
10- مراهقيين ميدان التحرير هما من ابعدوا الحرامى مبارك عن الحكم وهما اللى ابعدوا الخائن مرسي عن الحكم ولكن عاوز تعرف مين اللى جاب مرسي رئيس هو فصيل من الناس كدة كره الثورة وكل رموزها وكان نفسه يرجع الحرامى تانى فى صورة شفيق فقرر انه هيدعم شفيق ومش هيدعم صباحى فحل صباحى فى المركز التالت للاسف وهو ده سبب كل مشاكلنا الحاليه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (18 مايو 2014)

كان اي 
جمال ولا انور ولا حسني
مش مدرسة واحده ...؟؟
تمام
عشان كده
مافيش فايده فيكي يا غاليه 
يامصر
مظاهرات وثورات
مافيش فايده
تطلعي تنزلي ماحدش يحكم الا 
العسكري
عملنا ثوره شلنا بها النظام
وبدلنا الطواريء بديمقراطيه 
و سلام ...!!!!
مافيش حاجه هتتغير يامصر
ايه كان اللي قبلو
 وهيكون ايه اللي بعدو
عسكر في عسكر
تنحى الطيار في سجنه محتار
ازاي ياعالم 
عملتو الثوره ليه ..؟؟


...

تحياتي يا جماعه انا مش مع حد او ضد حد
لكن هذه حقيقه يتناساها البعض​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 مايو 2014)




----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2014)

*السيسى لأن حمدين لا يصلح ...
حكم العسكريين لمصر حول مصر لمنطقة عشوائية في خريطة الشرق الأوسط
الجنية الذهب كان بـ 97 قرش سنة 1952 .... الآن الجنيه الذهب بـ 2040 جنيه*​


----------



## oesi no (18 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *السيسى لأن حمدين لا يصلح ...
> حكم العسكريين لمصر حول مصر لمنطقة عشوائية في خريطة الشرق الأوسط
> الجنية الذهب كان بـ 97 قرش سنة 1952 .... الآن الجنيه الذهب بـ 2040 جنيه*​



هو السيسي مش عسكرى برضه


----------



## soso a (18 مايو 2014)

ولا ده ولا ده 

مقااااااااااااطع 

==================

وحشتنا افكارك يا رورو 

منوووره الشاشه قصدى المنتدى  ​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (18 مايو 2014)

*يارب محبة وسلام  ودائماً آمين*​


----------



## بايبل333 (18 مايو 2014)

يا جماعة انا غلطت بصراحة والاعتراف بالغلط مش وحش انا من وجهة نظرى صباحى هو اختيارى السابق وسيظل هو وغلطت وعملت الاستطلاع للسيسى بالرغم واثق مليون فى المائة ان السيسى هيعدى التسعيين فى المائة فى الفوز


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2014)

بايبل333 قال:


> يا جماعة انا غلطت بصراحة والاعتراف بالغلط مش وحش انا من وجهة نظرى صباحى هو اختيارى السابق وسيظل هو وغلطت وعملت الاستطلاع للسيسى بالرغم واثق مليون فى المائة ان السيسى هيعدى التسعيين فى المائة فى الفوز


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الحق بيظهر لوحده كدا كدا السيسى هيكسب 
يعنى تصويتك فى محله 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2014)

*الصورة دي فكرتني بواحد هنا*











​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الصورة دي فكرتني بواحد هنا*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## geegoo (19 مايو 2014)

أنا طالب بس من الكل انهم يلغوا فكرة المقاطعة دي تماما
لو انت أو انتي كنتوا عايزين الاخوان يمشوا
يبقي لازم نثبت للعالم ان الانتخابات اللي جاية دي ارادتنا و اختيارنا 
حتي لو حتبطل صوتك بس لازم تنزل
و للي ميعرفش .. ياريت بلاش الحماسة لشخص تفقدنا موضوعيتنا
قرار الاتحاد الاوروبي هو الاكتفاء بالمتابعة لا المراقبة
و ده مش معناه انها هتتزور
لانهم لو شايفين انها هتتزور يبقي لازم يراقبوا و يثبتوا التزوير
و بعدين ..
*هو بجد الانتخابات محتاجة تزوير ؟
*​و سؤال تاني بالمرة
اللي شغال صحفي ده 
جاب منين مصاريف حملتين دعاية لانتخابات رئاسية ؟؟
و هو قال قبل كده ان كل اللي حيلته كام فدان في بلدهم
ما هو لو كان اسم في الصحافة كنا قلنا ماشي 
انما لا اسم و لا نيلة و الجريدة اللي مسكها قفلت من سنين ...
الخيبة القوية انه لما حب يهاجم السيسي قال ده أدي التحية
ده شغل عيال بأه 
المفروض وزير الدفاع يتأمص من القائد الاعلي و لما يقف قدامه ما يرفعش ايده و يحييه التحية العسكرية
يعني ياريته كان قال السيسي " كاتل " كان أرحم من الهطل ده ....


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)

geegoo قال:


> أنا طالب بس من الكل انهم يلغوا فكرة المقاطعة دي تماما
> لو انت أو انتي كنتوا عايزين الاخوان يمشوا
> يبقي لازم نثبت للعالم ان الانتخابات اللي جاية دي ارادتنا و اختيارنا
> حتي لو حتبطل صوتك بس لازم تنزل
> ...


*هو ده الكلام 
قولهم يا استاذنا والنبى علشان مش مقتنعين 
بالمطبلاتى بتاعم ده 
ومش مقتنعين انه بــ 100 وش 
يسلم كيبوردك يا استاذنا ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2014)

استمري يارورو ههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> استمري يارورو ههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
من عنيا يا بيبى احنا عندنا كام جورج نغيظه leasantr*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)

*اول مطلب من رئيس الجمهورية المنتظر
 عبد الفتاح السيسى يشوف اى شغلانه
 لحمدين صباحى بدل ما هو قاعد فاضى
 ومصدعنا بهرتلته*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الصورة دي فكرتني بواحد هنا*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## AdmanTios (19 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2014)

*


oesi no قال:




مفيش حمدينى غيرى هنا 
انتى مش شايفه الاستفتاء ولا ايه 

احنا مبنحجرش على رأى حد ولا انا الناس واخدانى غسيل ومكواه هنا وفى البيت وعلى الفيس بسبب اختيارى لحمدين من ناس كانت مؤيده لحمدين فى 2012 

صناعه الفرعون هى عدم قبول اى نقد على السيسي وهو لسه مبقاش رئيس 
لما يبقي رئيس لو قولت انه غلط فى كذا هتعملوا فيا ايه هتشنقونى ؟؟؟ اللى حصل فى برنامج باسم يوسف علشان جاب سيرة السيسي (بدون تدخل من السيسي ) مش دى صناعه فرعون ؟؟؟؟ 

حكم الصندوق عمره ما كان مقياس ... الصندوق جاب مرسي ومرسي اتشال  الصندوق جاب مرسي مش الثورة اللى جابت مرسي 
الثورة اختارت حمدين وفصيل معين من الشعب رفض حمدين واختار الشفيق احمد فريق فودا البلد فى ستين داهيه ... طبعا عارفه مين الفصيل ده leasantr

على فكرة لولا نكسجيه 25 يناير كان زمانكم بتجروا فى الشوارع من الاخوان لانه نكسجيه 25 يناير هما اللى عملوا العدد ده فى 30-6 

اوعى تكونى فاكره ان شلل مصر الجديدة والمهندسين والزمالك هما اللى عملوا كل حاجة اللى كانوا بيجوا بعد الشمس ما تغيب بيتأجرلهم كراسي وبيقعدوا بيها على جنب لمده ساعه او ساعتين يقعدوا يتكلموا  ويروحوا 

مع الاسف الامر مختلط عليكى لانه لولا ثوار 25 يناير مكنش حد هينزل فى 30 -6 
حركة تمرد اغلبها من ثوار نكسة يناير اللى انتى بتقولى عليها

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا شايفه نتيجة الاستفتاء بس شكلك انت اللي مش شايفها:t31:
المشكله مش ف قبول النقد من عدمه!! المشكله ف اللي ملاقوش ف الورد عيب قالوله يا احمر الخدين :smil16:
تنقدوا ايييه بس!!
تنقدوا البطل اللي حس بوجع الناس وشال رقبته علي كفه
وحارب ف معركه كان ممكن يقول فيها وانا مالي ومحدش كان هيلومه واللي كان زمان رقبته متعلقه ف الميدان لو ثورتنا فشلت
هننقد
الشخص الوحيد اللي مقضهاش كلام زي غيره
هاتلي اسم شخص واحد عمل ومتكلمشي غيره
اللي وقف ودافع عن السيسي ورفض كلام اراجوزكوا عنه هو الشعب
مين يقدر يقول للشعب لا!! 
بص انا للامانه
حكاية ان الصندوق جاب مرسي دي مش بتريحني اما بقولها
بس الي ان يثبت العكس خلينا متفقين انه مفيش حل تاني غير الصندوق
والرضا بحكمه..والا خلينا بقي نشوفلنا ملك يحكمنا
ثورررررررة ميين اللي اختارت حمدين
بلاش بس ديكتاتورية الأقلية تشتغل
معاك..ولما هو تأثيرنا قوي كده وجاب
شفيق..خلاص يبقي احنا ااغلبيه وكلامنا يمشي
مش دي الديمقراطيه واصل العداله اللي صدعتونا بيها
لا يا غالي..خليك حقاني وقولها لولا النكسجيه مكانش الاخوان طلعوا اصلا من جحورهم
ولا كنا جرينا منهم ولا كانوا حبسوكم
بعد ما قضيت المصلحه ووصلتوهم للكرسي
شاكرين اتعابكم
مش فاهمه تقصد أمتي اللي كانوا بينزلوا بعد الشمس
25 ولا 30 ..بتوع 30 نزلوا ف ميعادهم
خلصوا الحكايه
وصلحوا الوضع الغلط
ولو ف عدل خلينا نقول عن السيسي زعيم ثورة 30 بجداره
لانه رجل أفعال لا اقوال حمضانه زي غيره*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2014)

*


oesi no قال:




حمدين قال 
لو الفريق السيسي عنده نفس اهدافى واهداف ثورة 25 يناير و 30 /6  اللى هى العيش والحريه والعداله الاجتماعيه والكرامه الانسانيه  مش هترشح قصاده 
ولكن فى نفس الوقت محبين السيسي كانوا بياكلوا اى حد يتكلم عنه 
فبالتالى الراجل حس انه السيسي مش هيكون قادر على انه يحقق الحرية اللى الشعب نادى بيها فى 25 يناير و 30 /6 
مش لعيب فيه ولكن لانه حواليه ناس ملكيه اكتر من الملك 
بتصنعه فرعون يؤمر فيطاع 

لكن تقدرى تقوليلى ليه السيسي اللى قال مش ممكن اسمح انهم يقولوا ان جيش مصر تحرك لمصلحه شخصية وبالتالى مش هترشح رئيس للجمهوريه وبعد كدة اترشح !!! 
هتقوليلى ضغط شعبي 
ايه مدلوله ؟؟؟ يعنى كان فيه ضغط شعبي لطرد الاخوان ولمحاربه الارهاب والكلام ده 
لكن فين الضغط الشعبي لترشحه 
شوفتوه فين او هو شافه فين 
متقوليش انه كان مدير مخابرات وعنده طرقه فى معرفه نبض الناس او الناس عاوزة ايه ؟؟؟ 
لانه كان مدير مخابرات فاشل 
من اول دخول حماس لغايه سجن وادى النطرون مرورا بعملاء الفريدوم هاوس وما بينهم 

هل عمل استفتاء شعبي مثلا علشان يلحس كلامه ان كان واجبه هو اللى هو محاربه الارهاب قالك ادونى تفويض 

ترشيح نفسه رئيس مش محتاج تفويض مش محتاج تفكير انه كدة بيثبت للعالم كله ان اللى حصل منه فى 3-7 كان لمصلحه شخصية انه يحصل للجيش على كرسي الحكم بعد ما ضاع منهم بعد ثورة 25 يناير !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

الرجل حسسسسسسسس اهاااااا قولتلي
هو ده بقي سبب تغيير موقفه هههههههه قالوله :smil16:
يا راجل حرام عليك هو حد رجع كرامتنا
الإنسانيه غير السيسي
ده احنا روحنا ورا الشمس وجه هو رجعنا
اللي هما مين بقي محبين السيسي
عددهم اد ايه يعني
من أنهى طبقه مجتمعيه
وماله اما نصنع فرعون
احنا يا سيدي أساسنا فرعوني وحضارتنا فرعونيه وبنحب الفرعنه
ومحتاجين فرعون يلمنا
علشان احنا بصراحه اتبعترنا زياده عن اللزوم
يلهوووووووووي علي كلامك
مدلوووول اييييييه
اللي جاي تسأل عليه
ده احنا يوم 30 كان الهتاف الرئيسي لينا انزل يا سيسي عاوزك تبقي رئيسي
هتاف كان بيرج الاتحاديه
ولا يوم ما قال أنزلوا فوضوني
مشوفتش ال 20 واحد اللي نزلوا علي مستوي الجمهوريه وفوضوه !!!!!!
ولو كان شخص فاشل تأكد تأكد تاكد
مكناش طلعنا النور من تاني بعد مؤامره كبيره كانت قادره تخفس بينا الارض للابد
هو انا ليه حاسه اني بكلم
واحد عايش بره
مصر!!!!!! 
انت عارف لو كان رفض يترشح
كان حصل ايه
كان رد فعل ال20 واحد اللي بيحبوه كان هيبقي ايه؟؟
متخليش
حبك لحمدين ووعوده البراقه ليك يعمي عنيك عن حقيقة السيسي
اللي أخد لقب زعيم من بره
وجوه
واللي بفضل مناوراته جيشنا
بقي التاسع عالميا

ولا صحيح نسيت دي حاجه متفرحكوش
يا بتوع يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر:smil8:
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> هو السيسي مش عسكرى برضه



*لو قارنته بحمدين .... سيكون السيسى افضل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2014)

*لا بس بجد لازم أشكرك انك اخيراااااا عرفتنا وظيفة السيد حمدين ... بقي طلع صحفي امممممم
لا بس طلع حويط
ويتخاف منه..صحفي خبيث ولا حد حاسس بيه
ونعم النجاح الحقيقه
مش انت برضه شايفه صحفي ناجح ولا ايه النظام
ده بالإضافه انه مترشح رئاسي محترف انا سمعت ان برشلونه بتحاول تمضي معاه ههههههههه
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> كان شغال صحفى ولازال
> السيسي دلوقتى شغال ايه ؟




احلف والنبي انه صحفي دا اسلوبه مايدلش علي كدا خالص


دا اسلوب حد مش فاهم اي حاجه خالص
وابسطها لما يقول علي جيش بلده عسكر


طب ناوي تحكم العسكر دول ازاي لو ( ولو حرف شعلقه  يعني عشم شوشو في الجنه )  
بقيت رئيس

هتبقي انت كبير العكسر
يعني واحد منهم ولا هتتبري منهم
وهتحاكهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حمدين اغلب كلامه تناقض فقط من اجل السلطه والكرسي
ليس الا



اه هو شغال في اي جريده ؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2014)

:t31:


----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :t31:



يا نهار اسود ومنيل طالما قال كده يبقا مبيعرفش عنجليزى وهيضحك علينا العالم زى مرسى العياط ربنا يستر احنا مصدقنا خلصنا من معتوه يجلنا معتوه متعجرف دى تبقا مصيبة


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> لا شايفه نتيجة الاستفتاء بس شكلك انت اللي مش شايفها:t31:
> المشكله مش ف قبول النقد من عدمه!! المشكله ف اللي ملاقوش ف الورد عيب قالوله يا احمر الخدين :smil16:
> تنقدوا ايييه بس!!
> ...


تنتقدوا ايه بس 
تنتقدوا الله 
!!!! 
خلينا بس ندى السيسي حجمه الطبيعى علشان انتى محسسانى ان السيسي كان مالى الميادين فى 30-6 
الراجل امبارح اتسال هو لو مرسي كان عزلك انت وقاده الجيش وعين الصف اللى تحت منكم كنت هتعمل ايه قالهم مش عارف !!!!! 
يعنى لا شال راسه على كفه ولا شال حاجة 
هو شاف انها فرصه كويسه للظهور ولعوده الحكم فى ايد الجيش بعد رحيل مبارك على ايد الثوار والثورة 
يعنى اللى ليه فضل فى ثورة 30-6 مش السيسي  
اللى ليه فضل هو حركه تمرد وجبهه الانقاذ اللى خلوا الناس تنزل وعرضوا الفكرة من الاساس 
وغباء الاخوان المستحكم لانه لوعزلهم كلهم وعين الصف الى تحت منهم كان هيفضل موجود فى الحكم والسيسي وقادة الجيش فى عداد الاموات بتهمه الخيانة العظمى  ودى كانت غشاوة نزلت على عنيهم علشان الناس الغلابه اللى نزلوا الميادين.

تأثيركم كان قوى او مش قوى او المجموعه اللى بتكلم عنها مش اللى انتى فهمتيها اصلا 
بس مينفعش اتكلم هنا عنهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مايو 2014)

*تم التصويت*​


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> الرجل حسسسسسسسس اهاااااا قولتلي
> هو ده بقي سبب تغيير موقفه هههههههه قالوله :smil16:
> يا راجل حرام عليك هو حد رجع كرامتنا
> ...


لا مش حس هو شاف انه اى حد بيجى ناحيه الاله السيسي مريدينه بيسودوا عيشته واحنا مقمناش بثورتين علشان نجيب رئيس بشله حواليه اللى يقرب منه تتصرف هى معاه  ومحمد الامين قناة سي بي سي وموقفه مع برنامج البرنامج يشهد هو مش احساس هو واقع قائم فعلا 

انتى حاسه ان عندك كرامه انسانيه فى البلد دى دلوقتى ؟؟؟ تقدرى تتفضلى مشكورة تمشي فى الشوارع بحريه تقدرى تركبى مترو الانفاق من محطة الشهداء ؟؟؟؟ 
الكرامه مش احساس الكرامه افعال 

ده هتافكم انتوا 
احنا الهدف من 30-6 اساسا كان سقوط الاخوان 
والهتاف الرئيسي عندنا كان يوم 30 العصر هنهد عليه القصر 
مكنش فيه اى هتاف للسيسي مش تقوليلى الهتاف الرئيسي 
وميدان التحرير يشهد 
كانوا بيفوضوه يبقي رئيس ولا كان بيفوضوه علشان يقوم بشغله اللى هو القضاء على الارهاب 
بلاش خلط اوراق معايا لانى كنت حاضر كل الاحداث 

نقطة نظام بس 
*السيسي مجرد شخص فى منظومه الجيش
الجيش هو اللى عمل السيسي مش العكس *
*
الجيش يحمى لا يحكم *
حكم الجيش رجع مصر 100 سنة لورا بشهادة استاذ صوت صارخ المؤيد للسيسي 

حبى لحمدين مخلينى اشوف اخطاءه واتكلم عنها الا ما حد فيكم كلمنى عن حاجة فعلا حمدين غلط فيها 
كله كلام اونطه فى اونطه 
وحبكم للسيسي مخلياكم مش شايفين اى حاجة غيره  افعاله كلها مبرره واقواله وحى يوحى به 

زى حبى لعبد الناصر ما هو مش منسينى غلطاته فى حق بلده 
الحب العاقل هو اللى ليه عين منصفه تقدر تفرق الصح من الغلط 

للعلم السيسي كان رافض الترشح ومنزلتش ناس تقوله والنبى اترشح 
كان فيه ثقة انه هيترشح يمكن
لكن منزلتش مظاهرات تقوله والنبى اترشح 
رغم انه كان فاضل وقت بسيط جدا وهو مكنش اعلن نيته الترشح من عدمها 
كان الموضوع هيستمر ولو مكنش اترشح كان هيجى احمد شفيق او مراد موافى او اى حد من اللى اشتغلوا مع نظام مبارك
وكنتوا هتعملوه اله برضه واللى يجى جنبه هتاكلوه 
ده بالظبط اللى كان هيحصل لو مكنش اترشح 
اه وحاجة كمان 
كنت هفضل احبه 
لكن مبحبش اللى يوعد ويخلف وعوده


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لو قارنته بحمدين .... سيكون السيسى افضل*


على الرغم من مساوئ الحكم العسكرى لمصر على مدار ال 40 سنة اللى فاتوا ؟؟
ولا هو احنا ماشيين على نظام الحكم العسكرى اللى نعرفه احسن من الحكم المدنى اللى منعرفوش


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

إستحملوا  . . تقشفوا . . . !! 
هكذا قال سيادة المشير!! 
*إزاي نتقشف وفي بيوت بتعيش علي هياكل الفراخ اللي سيادته بياكل البانيه  بتاعها. 

*إزاي نتقشف واحنا وجبة الغدا الرئيسية يوم السوق ب3 جنيه فسيخ فيه  ميكروبات وأمراض تقتل أبو الهول نفسه لو حب ياكل فسيخ!!

 *إزاي نتقشف والعيش بتاعنا البط والفراخ بتقرف تاكله من غير مايكون عليه  علف!!

 * إزاي نتقشف واحنا الفطار الرسمي لينا فول وطعمية بزيت ديزل!!

 *إزاي نتقشف وإحنا الشعب الوحيد في العالم اللي بيعمل إعادة تدوير ذاتية  لكل حاجة( هدوم الكبير للصغير،جزمة الكبير للصغير، الشبشب بنحطله نص نعل.)

 *دي صورة من تقشفنا . . . قولتلي إيه بقى عن تقشفكم. ؟!!

 إنتوا بتتعالجوا ع نفقة الدولة وفي أحسن مستشفيات وإحنا بنترمي في الشارع  عشان مافيش سرير فاضي. 

زوجاتكم بيسافروا على نفقة الدولة يحقنوا سليكون ويشدوا وينفخوا!!

 إنتوا ساكنين في فيلل وقصور وإحنا في ناس فينا ساكنة القبور!!!! 

هو ده بقي تقشفكم!!

ملعون أبو تقشفكم !! 

*باعتهالى واحد غلبان من الصعيد 
شيلت الشتيمه وقولت اوريهالكم *


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا بس بجد لازم أشكرك انك اخيراااااا عرفتنا وظيفة السيد حمدين ... بقي طلع صحفي امممممم
> لا بس طلع حويط
> ويتخاف منه..صحفي خبيث ولا حد حاسس بيه
> ونعم النجاح الحقيقه
> ...


طب ما السيسي انتهازى محترف برضه ومحدش اتكلم 
كان قبل مرسي مجرد لواء
اتودد لمرسي وبقدرة قادر من لواء لفريق اول لوزير دفاع 
ولما مشبعش 
وشاف الناس فى الميادين قرر يركب الثورة التانيه ويبقي مشير ثم رئيس 
بس ياترى بعد ما يبقي رئيس هيطمع فى ايه تانى ؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> احلف والنبي انه صحفي دا اسلوبه مايدلش علي كدا خالص
> 
> 
> دا اسلوب حد مش فاهم اي حاجه خالص
> ...


قوليلى بس ايه التناقض اللى فى كلامه من اجل السلطه علشان انا عمرى ما شوفته متناقض عكس الطرف الاخر 

هو لامؤاخذة يعنى 
ايه العيب من كلمه العسكر ؟؟؟ 

بالنسبة لوظيفه حمدين تانى نقول 
*بأكبر خط وباللون الاحمر علشان الناس تشوف *
*حمدين كان رئيس لتحرير جريده الكرامه
حمدين كان عضوا في مجلس الشعب لمده 10 أعوام
حمدين كان لديه مركز للاعلام وكان اسمه مركز اعلام الوطن العربي صاعد وكان يتدرب تحت يده العديد من نجوم الاعلام الان
حمدين الأن زي أي أب أو زي أي إنسان خارج علي المعاش ومتفرغ لخدمه الوطن فقط
ولديه 5 أفدنه تركها له والده المرحوم عبد العاطي صباحي
وأسره حمدين زي أي أسره فإبنه حمدين تعمل وإبنه يعمل وزوجته مدام سهام نجم تعمل*


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

بالمناسبة حمدين عمره ما كان فاشل زى ما الناس بتروج ليه 
دى حاجة عجبتنى فلطشتهالكم مع انى عارف انه اللى مع السيسي اهونله ان الانتخابات متتمش ولا انه ينتخب حمدين 
بس اهو الواحد بيادى دوره 
انجازات استاذ حمدين صباحي 
 عن دائرتة في كفر الشيخ  لمن يتسائل ماذا قدم حمدين للبلد وماهي انجازاتة هذة بعض منها 
 رصف الطريق الدولي بين بلطيم وجمصة وإزدواج طريق كفرالشيخ طنطا ورافد الطريق الدولي ونفق البرج
 وثيقة من مجلس الشعب موافقة
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TKSS_crMlRI/AAAAAAAAAVA/30hEAvBq388/s1600/aa+003.jpg
 صورة من مخطط العمل من مكتب حمدين
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TJz-y0f8tVI/AAAAAAAAAQQ/WGPlxhgXutM/s1600/Picture+002z.jpg
 انشاء مستشفي بلطيم المركزي
 تطوير وتحسين البيئة البحرية داخل بحيرة البرلس وهذة صورة من وثيقة الخطاب  بين الاستاذ حمدين صباحي عضو مجلس الشعب وقتها وبين المهندس مصطفي ناجي  مدير ادارة الانشائات البحرية
 2.http://bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TJz_FvH112I/AAAAAAAAAQY/bMz485VPHrQ/s1600/Picture+001z.jpg
  انشاء عدد 2 محطة مياة مدمجة باجمالي طاقة انتاجية 300 لتر / الثانية في  البرلس وبلطيم وحل ازمة المياة التي طالما عانا منها اهالي البرلس والحامول  وبلطيم
 اقامة مجمع محاكم بمدينة بلطيم وهذة صورة من من مكتب حمدين للوثيقة انا بقي سرقتلكم شوية وثائق اشان كل حاجة تبقي بمستند 
 1.http://bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TJz-AH8iV2I/AAAAAAAAAQA/O9qohbPoqKg/s1600/Picture+004z.jpg
 بناء مسجد السواحل بمدينة بلطيم ومسجد الشهابية بقرية الشهابية ومسجد غرب عزبة الرئيس بمركز الحامول وهذا خطابة
 1.http://bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TJz9_ii8HzI/AAAAAAAAAP4/AwiDgrDWbEk/s1600/Picture+005z.jpg
 مشروع الصرف الصحي بمدينة بلطيم بطاقة 10 الاف م3/ يوم يتضمن عدد 72 محطة تنقية علي مستوي الجمهورية الوثيقة
 الموافقة
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TKSPklWD5KI/AAAAAAAAAUY/eaZ5urYJskQ/s1600/aa+008.jpg
 2.http://bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TJz9_jm51uI/AAAAAAAAAPw/b-vjm5jDj_M/s1600/Picture+006z.jpg
 اقامة مكتبة ثقافية في مدينة بلطيم وهي لم تكون الاولي من نوعها وثيقتها
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TJz88bgTHkI/AAAAAAAAAPY/MA-eC33B3Lw/s1600/Picture+009z.jpg
  اعادة خفض سعر ايجار متر الارض من 4 جنيهات الي جنيه ونصف والذي كان قد  اثقل كاهل الفلاحين في مدينة المعدية البحرية والمعدية القبلية في مركز  البرلس وثيقتة
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TJz875qoHPI/AAAAAAAAAPQ/ki7m4bcL-K8/s1600/Picture+010z.jpg
 انشاء مبني للصحة المدرسية بمدينة بلطيم محافظة كفر الشيخ الوثيقة من مجلس الشعب موافقة
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TKSS_qxRwvI/AAAAAAAAAVI/PzXpYwypwtg/s1600/aa+002.jpg
 توصيل الغاز الطبيعي للمنازل في مدن بلطيم والحامول وبرج البرلس محافظة كفر الشيخ وهذا الخطاب من مجلس الشعب وثيقة
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TKSS_7Fc7HI/AAAAAAAAAVQ/u-E5pHfrIaI/s1600/aa+001.jpg
 احلال وتجديد شبكة الكهرباء مدينة بلطيم وتدعيمها باربع محولات اضافية
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TKSPlnCTdnI/AAAAAAAAAUw/SRVNMwAiDXQ/s1600/aa+005.jpg
 انشاء وحدة صحية بقريتي عميرة والعياش الشرقي مركز البرلس محافظة كفر الشيخ
 صورة موافقة مجلس الشعب
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TKSPk4hUClI/AAAAAAAAAUg/orZl5_Guo78/s1600/aa+007.jpg
 انشاء مستشفي طوارئ مستقل وبرنامج التطعيمات لمرضي فيروس B بحيث تم التوسيع في العلاج المجاني ليشمل كل من هم عرضة لهذا المرض
 انشاء مدرسة ثانوية فندقية بمدينة بلطيم محافظة كفر الشيخ
 خطاب الموافقة
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TKR2CtGQ2hI/AAAAAAAAATo/azJqYo1uMpg/s1600/aa+014.jpg
 انشاء مدرسة تعليم اساسي بقرية المساكين مركز البرلس محافظة كفر الشيخ
 خطاب الموافقة
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TKR2CfM0nQI/AAAAAAAAATg/OVxuXRbMGYw/s1600/aa+015.jpg
 انشاء نفق في مدخل قرية البرلس - بلطيم
 انشاء مدرسة للتمريض بمستشفي بلطيم المركزي محافظة كفر الشيخ
 الموافقة
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TKR0u1uznFI/AAAAAAAAATA/1x4jcXZ2uWM/s1600/aa+020.jpg
 احلال وتجديد ثلاثة كباري بالمعدية القبلية و انشاء كوبري مشاة بعزبة  المعدية وعزبة عميرة مركز البرلس ورصف الطريق الواصل بين القرية 12 وقرية  78 قطاع غرب المنصورة مركز الحامول ادراج مد خط سكة حديد يصل بلطيم  بالحامول والكراكات وكفر الشيخ
 النضال ضد تاجير اجزاء من بحيرة البرلس لرجال اعمال حسني مبارك
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TKRz8-S0tfI/AAAAAAAAASQ/sUMDEw9HAOI/s1600/aa+026.jpg
 تحويل قرية برج البرلس التابعة لمركز البرلس الي مدينة لتاخذ نصيبها كامل من الخدمات
 انشاء دارين لرعاية الايتام بمدينة بلطيم والحامول محافظة كفر الشيخ
 خطاب الموافقة
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zVnXzzDEOEM/TKOmKd33XvI/AAAAAAAAAQw/AEzvJOTNmY0/s1600/zط§ظ„ظظ‚ظŠ+1.jpg
  دي والله جزء بسيط من انجازات الاستاد حمدين اخدت الورق من مكتبة اشان بس  الناس الي بتقعد تقول هو قدم اية ولا اية تاريخة ودا جزء بسيط واوعدكم بامر  الله الايام الجاية دي هاجبلكم وثائق كتييييييير جدا لخدمات استاذ حمدين  في دائرتة


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> على الرغم من مساوئ الحكم العسكرى لمصر على مدار ال 40 سنة اللى فاتوا ؟؟
> ولا هو احنا ماشيين على نظام الحكم العسكرى اللى نعرفه احسن من الحكم المدنى اللى منعرفوش



*حمدين وحزب الكرامة الذى اسسه نزلوا انتخابات مجلس الشعب السابق على قوائم حزب الحرية والعدالة ..... ومنهم رئيس الحزب المسيحي رشح نفسه على حزب شعاره "الإسلام هو الحل" ........ شفت مزبلة أكتر من كده .....؟؟؟؟

حمدين صباحى عندما كان في البتاعة دى اللى سموها منظومة الإنقاذ مع البرادعي ..... طلب عدم حذف البند 179 من الدستور السابق اللى بتتكلم عن توصيف الشريعة ..... عشان يضمن أصوات السلفيين ..... شفت وساخة اكتر من كده ......؟؟؟؟؟

ازاى اخلى منافق زى ده رئيس للدولة ......

أنا ضد حكم العسكريين ..... لكن ما العمل ..... المأساة تتكرر ...*


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حمدين وحزب الكرامة الذى اسسه نزلوا انتخابات مجلس الشعب السابق على قوائم حزب الحرية والعدالة ..... ومنهم رئيس الحزب المسيحي رشح نفسه على حزب شعاره "الإسلام هو الحل" ........ شفت مزبلة أكتر من كده .....؟؟؟؟
> انت بتحاسب حمدين على تصرفات رئيس الحزب ليه ؟؟
> وبعدين حمدين وقف جنب الاخوان لما كان شايفهم اصحاب قضيه واصحاب حق زيه زى ناس كتير فى البلد دى ولما ظهر وجه الاخوان الحقيقى وقف ضدهم يعنى الراجل موقفه واضح مش تجاه الاشخاص ولكن تجاه الرؤى
> 
> ...


اظن بعد كلامى مبقاش منافق !!


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> قوليلى بس ايه التناقض اللى فى كلامه من اجل السلطه علشان انا عمرى ما شوفته متناقض عكس الطرف الاخر
> 
> هو لامؤاخذة يعنى
> ايه العيب من كلمه العسكر ؟؟؟
> ...




فين قولت تناقض من اجل السلطه

انا قولت انه واحد عاوز السلطه والكرسي هما هدفه وبس

ومش شايفه انه يصلح باي شكل
لا هيئه ولا اسلوب حواره ولا كلامه يقنعني
انه يكون رئيس

دا غير اني كمان مش شايفه السيسي في المنصب دا


يعني اصلا مش مقتنعه بحصر الانتخابات 
بين السيسي وصباحي بس


بس هي جت كدا
الناس اللي ممكن تكون جديره بالمنصب خايفه تمسكه

لان للاسف الكرسي بيغيير 


ارجع بقي لعمله 
حمدين اسم مهمش محدش فينا شايف ولا سمع عنه
الا في فتره الترشح السابقه وبس

يا تري دا عيبنا ولا عيبه انه مكنش معروف
مش عارفه


وبرده هارجع واقول حمدين مش هو الشخص المناسب لبلد بحجم مصر


لكن السيسي ممكن لسبب واحد
انه يقدر يتواصل مع الغير بحكم عمله في الجيش ( العسكر )
يعني عنده خبره في الاداره بشكل جيد

ورغم كدا مش هارشحه برده :t30:


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

خدوا اللقطة دى مهمه 
كشف معتز بالله عبدالفتاح، الباحث السياسي، عن تفاصيل اللقاء الذي جمع  الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، والمشير عبدالفتاح السيسي، المرشح الرئاسي،  والفريق صدقي صبحي، وزير الدفاع، في 26 يونيو 2013.
وقال عبدالفتاح  في برنامجه ''باختصار''، على قناة ''المحور''، مساء الأحد: ''الفريق أول  عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع وقتها، وصدقي صبحي، رئيس الأركان، قابلوه في  26 يونيو في قاعة المؤتمرات الكبرى، علشان الأوضاع اللي كانت في البلد''.
وأضاف:  ''السيسي وصدقي صبحي، كانوا بيفهموا الرئيس إحنا في وضع حرج، والأمور صعبة  والناس محتقنة، والأعداد اللي هتنزل في 30 يونيو ممكن تكون كتيرة جدا،  والبلد تواجه مأزق، والمثقفين عندهم احتقان، ولكن الدكتور مرسي كان شغال  لوحده''، مؤكدا: ''والله بقول حقائق ووقائع''.
وتابع عبدالفتاح: ''مرسي طمأن السيسي، وقاله الأمور هتعدي على خير باذن الله''.
وواصل  حديثه قائلا: ''المشير السيسي وهو داخل قاعة المؤتمرات قبل خطاب مرسي، ده  يثبت إن فيه اتصال وثيق بين مرسي ومكتب الإرشاد، السيسي قابل محمد سعد  الكتاتني، وقاله اللي انت اتفقت عليه مع الرئيس هتسمعه بالمللي، إحنا  واعيين بالمشاكل وعارفين الغلط فين وهنحاول نحله، *فالسيسي قاله ياريت  عايزين المشاكل تتحل*''.


يعنى ببساطه كل مشكلته مكنتش الشعب 

كل مشكلته كانت المشاكل اللى ممكن الاعداد الضخمه تعملها 
لكن اللى الشعب كان عاوزه مكنش بيمثله شئ كبير 

معاناة الشعب اليوميه مكنتش الشئ اللى يشغل باله من الاساس 

بطل الثورة كان عاوز الامور تمشي على خير وخلاص مكنش له اى مطالب 

ولكن لما لقى الاعداد الرهيبه اللى نزلت خلاه اتحرك علشان ياخد الكرسي لان دى فرصه ذهبيه


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2014)

سؤال بقي يا جووو
بعيد عن مميزات حمدين


انت ليه مش قادر تشوفه زي باقي الناس
ولا تعرف حقيقه اخوانيته اللي معز بيها قووووووووووي

قادر تقبل ازاي وجود عنصر اخواني في عيلته ؟

وتقول عليه مصري مناضل ؟

انا من اول ما شوفته في الانتخابات السابقه
وانا كنت واثقه في عدم صالحيته لاي منصب مهم في البلد
مش للكرسي الرياسه بس


نفس بجد اعرف مأيد حمدين متمسك بيه ليه
وشايفه قدوه وجدير بمنصب رئيس مصر

وبلاش كلام النت والفيس والجريد مش بيقنعي بصراحه

انت شوفت شئ ملموس منه
يخليك تدافع عنه بالطريقه دي ؟
كمواطن طبعا


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> خدوا اللقطة دى مهمه
> كشف *معتز بالله عبدالفتاح، الباحث السياسي،* عن تفاصيل اللقاء الذي جمع  الرئيس السابق محمد مرسي، والمشير عبدالفتاح السيسي، المرشح الرئاسي،  والفريق صدقي صبحي، وزير الدفاع، في 26 يونيو 2013.
> وقال عبدالفتاح  في برنامجه ''باختصار''، على قناة ''المحور''، مساء الأحد: ''الفريق أول  عبدالفتاح السيسي، وزير الدفاع وقتها، وصدقي صبحي، رئيس الأركان، قابلوه في  26 يونيو في قاعة المؤتمرات الكبرى، علشان الأوضاع اللي كانت في البلد''.
> وأضاف:  ''السيسي وصدقي صبحي، كانوا بيفهموا الرئيس إحنا في وضع حرج، والأمور صعبة  والناس محتقنة، والأعداد اللي هتنزل في 30 يونيو ممكن تكون كتيرة جدا،  والبلد تواجه مأزق، والمثقفين عندهم احتقان، ولكن الدكتور مرسي كان شغال  لوحده''، مؤكدا: ''والله بقول حقائق ووقائع''.
> ...




يعني ما لقتش غير معتز اللي تستشهد بيه برده leasantr


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> فين قولت تناقض من اجل السلطه
> 
> انا قولت انه واحد عاوز السلطه والكرسي هما هدفه وبس
> 
> ...


حمدين اسم تم تهميشه من النظام السابق 
حمدين رافض التوريث واللى قال منبقاش رجاله لو جمال مبارك بقي رئيس لمصر فى عز حكم مبارك 
حمدين صباحى كاشف تصدير الغاز لاسرائيل فى 2004 
انتى عاوزه واحد زى دة الحزب الوطنى والى حوالين مبارك كانوا يخلوه باين ازاى ؟؟؟ 
خبرته فى الادارة عبارة عن ايه 
انه كان مدير ادارة المخابرات لمدة سنتين من 2010 الى 2012 
تحبى تعرفى الفترة دى مصر تم اختراقها لاى عمق ومن مين وباى كم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> سؤال بقي يا جووو
> بعيد عن مميزات حمدين
> 
> 
> ...


اه قالى هشتريلك شقة ههههههههههههههههه 
ببساطه انا شايف انه حاكم مصر بعد الصورة لازم ميكونش شبه حاكم مصر قبل الثورة 
وده سبب رفضى المطلق  للسيسي  رجال مبارك اللى حواليه - فرعنته قبل ما يمسك - عدم الالتزام بالعهود واسباب اخرى 
باقى الناس بتشوف ازاى طيب علشان اشوف زيهم 
انا بحب اوى اوى اوى اقعد اسمع كل المرشحين وهما بيتكلموا 
امبارح قعدت سمعت السيسي وهو بيتكلم وهسمعه النهاردة برضه ولما يجى حمدين هسمعه 
لكن انا بسمع علشان اشوف الحلو فيه 
السيسي انا شايف حلوله الامنيه ممكن تكون مقنعه 
لكن الحلول الاقتصاديه زوفت وقطران وهباب  من الاخر كدة معندوش فكرة 
على عكس حمدين 
الامن سايبه على الجهات الامنيه شرطة وجيش 
ومركز على نقطة الفقرا وحاسس بمشاكلهم بحبه علشان بيفكر فى الغلبان وعاوزه يبقي كويس  ده سر تمسكى بحمدين 
مش عاوز امشي فى الشارع الاقى اللى بيشحت لسه بيشحت 
مش عاوز ادور على طريقه اجيب بيها فلوس اساعد بيها  فى علاج صاحبى اللى عاوز 50 الف جنيه علشان عمليه الكانسر فى حين احنا فى دوله لا بتحترم فقير ولا بتحترم محتاج ولا فيها بنيه اساسيه ولا فيها مستشفيات ولا فيها حاجة ابدا غير المحسوبيه والرشوة بفضل رئيس العصابه الكبير حسنى مبارك والناس اللى كانت معاه واللى هما دلوقتى مع السيسي 
وبعدين فعلا حمدين اخوان 
حتى الخبر ده من 8 ساعات وهما جنب بعض بيقولوا للناس السيسي كاتل وانتخبوا حمدين 
http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=1673759


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> اظن بعد كلامى مبقاش منافق !!



*انا سأعتبرها وجهة نظرك ..... ولك الحرية طبعا فبما تعتقد .... لكنه من وجهة نظرى انه منافق ولا يصلح لشيئ ..... وفى نفس الوقت حكم العسكريين اضر مصر منذ انقلاب *1952


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *انا سأعتبرها وجهة نظرك ..... ولك الحرية طبعا فبما تعتقد .... لكنه من وجهة نظرى انه منافق ولا يصلح لشيئ ..... وفى نفس الوقت حكم العسكريين اضر مصر منذ انقلاب *1952


بس متقولش انقلاب علشان فيه ناس الكلمه بتجيبلهم مرض 
ههههههههههههه 
فى الجزئية الاولى هى وجهه نظرى ووجهة نظر حمدين صباحى 
فى الجزئية التانيه دى حقيقة مالهاش علاقة باختلاف وجهات النظر 

حضرتك عشت عهد عبد الناصر 
شايف مين منهم اقرب ليه ؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

عبد الناصر طول تاريخه كان مخاطر .. 
 طول عمره كان مستهدف ومعرض للاغتيال .. 
 وبالمناسبة كان من اﻻخوان وقوى اﻻستعمار واﻻقطاعيين وبواقي رموز الفساد الملكي ..
 مش من اﻻخوان بس ..
 وبالرغم من كده عمره ما خاف وكلم الناس من ورا الشاشات وخفى نفسه عنهم ..
 عمره ماكان جبان  وبيدعي القوة .. 
 وكان بيمشي وسط الناس بعربية مكشوفة بدون حراسة ..
 بيحتك بالغلابة ويسمعلهم ويشاركهم حلمهم .. 
 وﻻ قال لمعدوم تقشف .. وﻻ قال لمحتاج هجيبلك منين وخير بلده مسروق ..
 يا خطوة مدى يا خطوة شدى ‫#‏حمدين‬ صباحى قد التحدى 
 وما النصر الا من عند الله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]مَن يصلُح كــ " فِرعون " إذهبوا لأنتخابه ( وِشْ )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]و يا أهل مِصر... أقرأوا كُتبكم المُقدسة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]« انَا الرَّبُّ. كَلِّمْ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فِرْعَوْنَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مَلِكَ مِصْرَ بِكُلِّ مَا انَا اكَلِّمُكَ بِهِ »[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" وَنَادَىٰ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يٰقَوْمِ :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَـٰذِهِ ٱلأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِيۤ أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نحنُ شعوووووب مُتعبِدة ... و لا ديمقراطيات مع التعبُدَّات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والأنتخابات عبارة عن " شهادة إدارية " تُفيد بأن هذه الشعوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على " قيد الحياة "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة كدة لأستمرار صرف المعاش ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :hlp::hlp::hlp:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> .
> يا خطوة مدى يا خطوة شدى ‫#‏حمدين‬ صباحى قد التحدى
> *وما النصر الا من عند الله*


*أية دة ؟؟؟
هو حمدين طالع بيكم  " غزوة بدر " ؟؟؟

*​ :t30::t30::t30::t30:

*عبقرى مين اللى قالك أن " عبد الناصر " كان أخوان ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> اه قالى هشتريلك شقة ههههههههههههههههه
> ببساطه انا شايف انه حاكم مصر بعد الصورة لازم ميكونش شبه حاكم مصر قبل الثورة
> وده سبب رفضى المطلق  للسيسي  رجال مبارك اللى حواليه - فرعنته قبل ما يمسك - عدم الالتزام بالعهود واسباب اخرى
> باقى الناس بتشوف ازاى طيب علشان اشوف زيهم
> ...




ياقلبك قادر تقعد وتسمع لهم ازاي
دا انا بتشل وبعمل مليون خناقه في البيت
وبيغير القناه في الاخر


بص يا ولدي
الفتره دي للاسف محتاجه يد من حديد
والامن اهم ملفاتها
وانت شايف اعتقد اغلبنا بقي يخاف يمشي بعد الساعه عشره ي الشارع

بسبب حوادث الخطف والسرقه علني عيني عينك
وكلامي بدليل لما ملثمين يطلعوا علي واحد الساعه 12 بالليل والدنيا حولين ناس برشاشات وياخدوا عربيته بالقوه


يبقي احنا محتاجين الامن والامان اهم شئ
ثانيا اقتصاد بلدنا هياخد وقت كبير جدا عقبال ما يتعدل


واخيرا بقي

ماتحلمش انك تمشي في الشارع ومتشوفش شحات
او طفل مرمي في الشارع
او بياكل من الزباله


اكبر الدول فيها دا

يعني حمدين مش هيقدر يغير حاجه

والهي يخربيت السياسه
هتدويني في داهيه هههههههه


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية دة ؟؟؟
> هو حمدين طالع بيكم  " غزوة بدر " ؟؟؟
> 
> *​ :t30::t30::t30::t30:
> ...


مش عارف عبقري مين 
انا كنت بقول انه كان مهدد بالاغتيال من الاخوان والاقطاعيين ورجال الملك وناس كتير مش بس من الاخوان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> مش عارف عبقري مين
> انا كنت بقول انه كان مهدد بالاغتيال من الاخوان والاقطاعيين ورجال الملك وناس كتير مش بس من الاخوان


*معلش قريتها غلط ...:11azy:*
*تركيب الجملة مش مشى معايا ...سورى *​


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معلش قريتها غلط ...:11azy:*
> *تركيب الجملة مش مشى معايا ...سورى *​


ولا يهمك ياباشا 
بعد الغلط ده لازم تنتخب حمدين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ولا يهمك ياباشا
> بعد الغلط ده لازم تنتخب حمدين


*لو كان ينفع ( فرعون ) كنت أنتخبته*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2014)

يا جودعععاااااان-- لكل الحمضانييين احب اقول انه حمضيين حاامض
 هيجبلكم تقيؤ و قلب معذه ههههههههههههههههههههه
و مينفعش ببصله -- خصوصا فى المرحله الى البلد فيها دلوقتى--

و لكل السيساويه 
 الى انا منهم هههههههههههه
 احب اقول لكم مننساش ان هو بشر-- و ان مصر كبيره و ان هو مش هيجى يعمل سحر و شعوزه و يشيل كل المشاكل الى فى البلد  بين يوم و ليله--
 لا هو و لا عشره زيه و لا 100 غيره يقدروا يبقم 100X100 كويسين

لو على الفقر شوفت فى امريكا الى بيمضوا تعهد  على انهم يبقم فران تجارب-- و يتجرب عليهم الادويه الجديده و يمضوا تعهد انهم مسئولين عن اى شىء يحدث لهم مقابل  فلوس يقدروا يعيشوا بيها--
 شوفت العائلات الى البنك اخذ بيتهم و عايشين  عيله كامله فى العربيه الى حيلتهم و على الرصيف جنب العربيه--
 شوفت و شوفت و شوفت--
 يعنى احب اقول لكم مهما كان كويس او كان فعلا جبااار متتوقعوش المستحيل و بعدين تتصدموا-- يعنى الاتهاض موجود موجود الفقر موجود موجود الزحمه موجوده موجوده الفساد موجود موجود--
 لاننن باختصار بشر ساكنين على الارض-- و للاسف بشر كلنا خاطى مفيش حد فينا فله شمعه منوره--

 بس اكيد بردوا منروحش نختار استبن تانى ملهوش فى الطور و لا فى الطحين و نمسكه بلد فى وضع منيل بستين نيله ذى الوضع الى البلد فيه--
 العقل بيقول ندى البلد فى يد واحد يسندها و يقدر يتحرك بحركات سريعه على الاقل علشان يعمل اسعافات اوليه للبلد قبل ما تموت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو كان ينفع ( فرعون ) كنت أنتخبته*​


 ايواااااا البلد دى متمشييش غير بفرعوون


----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> ولا يهمك ياباشا
> بعد الغلط ده لازم تنتخب حمدين


 
يالهوى انت هتدلل على حمضين ههههههههههه 
اد كده مقتنع بيه شوية وهتشحت عليه
يا ابنى صدقنى مينفعش لا يصلح والشعب كله متأكد من كده ملوش نصيب يبقا رئيس مين عالم يمكن كمان 4 سنين ميكونش فيه غيره اصلح لكل وقت ادان


----------



## soul & life (19 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو كان ينفع ( فرعون ) كنت أنتخبته*​


 
هو احنا هنتبرى من اصلنا ؟؟ ماهو احنا اصلنا فراعنة
طول عمر مصر ماشية بالفراعين التاريخ بيقول كده 
لو هيعدلها ماشى نمشيها فرعون فرعون بس تتعدل


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو كان ينفع ( فرعون ) كنت أنتخبته*​


مفيش حاجة مضمونه 
الكرسي بيغير ​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا جودعععاااااان-- لكل الحمضانييين احب اقول انه حمضيين حاامض
> هيجبلكم تقيؤ و قلب معذه ههههههههههههههههههههه
> و مينفعش ببصله -- خصوصا فى المرحله الى البلد فيها دلوقتى--
> 
> ...


بعد الكلمتين دول احب ابشرك ان البلد ماتت وشبعت موت من 10 15 سنه ولا حدش كان حاسس بيها 


soul & life قال:


> يالهوى انت هتدلل على حمضين ههههههههههه
> اد كده مقتنع بيه شوية وهتشحت عليه
> يا ابنى صدقنى مينفعش لا يصلح والشعب كله متأكد من كده ملوش نصيب يبقا رئيس مين عالم يمكن كمان 4 سنين ميكونش فيه غيره اصلح لكل وقت ادان


اه مقتنع بيه وبقنع الناس بيه 
يا اما بقنعهم ان السيسي ناجح ناجح ومش لازم يقفوا فى الشمس علشان ينتخبوا ههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> بعد الكلمتين دول احب ابشرك ان البلد ماتت وشبعت موت من 10 15 سنه ولا حدش كان حاسس بيها




لا يا خويا -- مدام انا موجوده اهون على قيد الحياه و باخد شاهيييق " هييييييئب"
و بطلع زفييير " هييييييييييييييييف"
و بكلم واحد عمال يقنع الناس باستبن تانى يمسك البلد و بيحثهم انهم مينزلوش ينتخبوا الكبييير -:t30:
يبقى البلد بالى فيها لسا عايشين ههههههههههههههههههههه 30:

قال ميته من 10 15 سنه قاال


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو كان ينفع ( فرعون ) كنت أنتخبته*​




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> عبد الناصر طول تاريخه كان مخاطر ..
> طول عمره كان مستهدف ومعرض للاغتيال ..
> وبالمناسبة كان من اﻻخوان وقوى اﻻستعمار واﻻقطاعيين وبواقي رموز الفساد الملكي ..
> مش من اﻻخوان بس ..
> ...



*ليس بهذا تتقدم الدول ..... شوف النتائج .... مصر كانت فين في عهد الملكية .... وبقت فين بعد حكم ناصر .....؟؟؟؟
وده مش موضوعنا ..... فيه نتائج تم إعلانها في بعض الدول المتقدمه في التوقيت .... السيسيى 98% .... والباقى لحمدين*


----------



## bent el noor (19 مايو 2014)

السيسي طبعا 
ميرسي حبيبتى على الموضوع ،،، رائع والف حمد الله على سلامتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 مايو 2014)

*يا جماعة انا انتخبت 
ابقي اول واحد في المنتدي 
انتخبت وانتخابي قاني وصوتي وصل 
للي يستحقة 
وكمان الصوت كلفني كتير مش قليل 
انا سافرت علشان انتخب مش اللجنة جنبي 
ومكسل اروح انتخب انا وقفت في الطابور حوالي ساعة 
و4 ساعات سفر رايح جاي 
مين عملها في المنتدي ؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2014)

*



			وده مش موضوعنا ..... فيه نتائج تم إعلانها في بعض الدول المتقدمه في التوقيت .... السيسيى 98% .... والباقى لحمدين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*



​


----------



## بايبل333 (19 مايو 2014)

*درس فى التاريخ**

أخطاء عبد الناصر القاتلة التي أورثها لنا وللعرب!

الاستاذ رئيس التحرير: أنا أقرأ لك منذ زمن بعيد وكانت لي تحفظات كثيرة عما تكتبه وخاصة آرائك تجاه عبدالناصر والسادات ولأن الأمانه تقتضي إظهار الحقائق فان مقالك يوم 2 أبريل أستفزني جداً وقادني للكتابة إليك ربما كنت صغيراً أيام عهد عبدالناصر ولم تعاصر مآسيه كما عانى منه الشعب المصري والذي معظمه الآن في رحاب الله، ولا يتذكر هذه الأيام السوداء سوى
قلة من الناس والذين ما زالوا على قيد الحياة.
ان تقييم الشخص لا يكون بالأقوال ولكن بالأفعال والنتائج.. لقد كان عبدالناصر خالد الذكر كما تقول ملك وسيد الكلمة المعسولة لا شك في ذلك، وكان له تأثر كبير على الناس وأنا منهم ولكن الأفعال والنتائج جاءت بكوارث.
لقد عاش الإنسان المصري في عهد عبدالناصر عيشة الذل والخوف والإرهاب ويلهث وراء لقمة العيش في طابور الجمعيات وليس على أيام السادات كما ذكرت في مقالك المشار إليه.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- طفش المثقفون والعلماء من مصر هرباً من الخراب والقهر والإستبداد، من تراهم الآن مصريين عظماء في الخارج هم الذين هربوا من مصر في الستينات في عهد خالد الذكر.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم إنفصال السودان بعد إعتقال محمد نجيب وكان السودانيون ينادون بتنصيب محمد نجيب رئيساً لمصر والسودان.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم تقييد الحريات وإلغاء الحياة البرلمانية وإبتداع فكرة الحزب الواحد ووأد الديمقراطية في مصر حتى يومنا هذا.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- إنتشار طوابير الجمعيات ومقولة خالد الذكر شدوا الحزام وكلو لحمة مرتين في الشهر، رغم أن عدد السكان في ذلك الوقت كان ربع العدد الحالي، في ذلك العهد كان الناس في الخارج يرسلون لأهلهم في مصر الصلصة والمكرونة والصابون وغيره لعدم وجودها في مصر.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- قمعت الحريات وأمتلأت السجون وجرى تعذيب المعترضين على حكم عبدالناصر.. هل نسيت صلاح نصر وحمزة البسيوني؟!
في عهد عبدالناصر:- اخترع لنا نسبة الـ 99،999' والتي لا يحصل عليها الأنبياء.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- دخلنا حروبا لا ناقة لنا فيها ولا جمل تم بسببها تدمير إقتصاد مصر وتحطيم نفسية ضباط الجيش المصري، الذين يحاربون ناسا حفاة عراة من أجل محاربة السعودية وأعوانها في اليمن، هذه الحرب كانت من أسباب إفلاس مصر مما أضطر الجيش أن يختصر في إستخداماته ودشمه وتحصيناته ودخل حرب 67 لا حول له ولا قوة.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تسببت قراراته بتخفيض إيجارات المساكن ظلماً بأن إمتنع الناس عن البناء مما أدى إلى تفاقم أزمة السكان وتحول الناس إلى نظام التمليك الذي دمر الفقراء في مصر وظهرت العشوائيات بسبب ذلك.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- قام بعمل مذبحة القضاة والتي لا نظير لها في العالم بسبب معارضة القضاة لقوانينه.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم تخريب أخلاق الناس وظهرت الألفاظ البذيئة إقتداء بالقائد الملهم الذي كان يسب الملوك والرؤساء الذين يعارضونه، هل نسيت ماذا كان يقول عن الملك فيصل والملك حسين والرئيس بورقيبه وإيدن رئيس وزراء بريطانيا، أكيد لديك سجل لهذه الخطب مش كده ولا أيه؟!
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم تزييف التاريخ وإلصاق أبشع التهم بالملك فاروق رحمه الله والذي لن ترى مصر ديمقراطية ورخاءاً مثل أيامه، تم تزييف حقيقة اللواء الرئيس محمد نجيب والذي عانى من ويلات الإعتقال والإهمال والشتائم، وتم حذفه من مقررات المدارس وأن عبدالناصر هو أول رئيس لمصر، شفت حاجة أبجح من كده؟!
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم الإستيلاء على أموال الناس بحجة تمليكها للشعب والفقراء وبسبب ذلك تم تدمير إقتصاد مصر، هل نسيت حديث رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يوم حجة الوداع عن حرمة المال والدم والعرض، هل تقبل أن يتم مصادرة أموالك وممتلكاتك بحجة توزيعها على الغير؟
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم السماح لإسرائيل بالعبور في خليج العقبة كشرط لإنسحاب إنكلترا وفرنسا وإسرائيل في عام 1956 ولولا إيزنهاور لكنا في وضع مثل العراق وأفغانستان بسبب القرارات العنترية.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- حدثت أبشع هزيمة عسكرية في التاريخ بسبب جنون العظمة والمراهقة في إتخاذ القرارات السياسية والعسكرية والإفتقار إلى تقدير المواقف بدقة وراح البلد في داهية، هل يعقل أن يقول القائد الملهم ذو الخلفية العسكرية ان العدو الذي توقعناه من الشرق جاءنا من الغرب، وأن الموضوع كله كان مناورة سياسية مناورة بمين؟ بمستقبل وأرواح أبناء مصر؟ !ده المفروض أن يتم محاكمته محاكمة عسكرية أمام الشعب، هل نسيت قوله للأمريكان يشربوا من البحر الأبيض وإن لم يكفهم يشربوا من البحر الأحمر؟ نسيت ولا أيه؟
في عهد عبدالناصر:- وبسبب هزيمة يونيو 67 جاء اليهود على ضفة القناة وتم إحتلال مصر بـ 15 الف عسكري روسي وإنتهكت كرامة الضباط وتم تدمير مدن القناة بالكامل وتشريد أهلها،ألم تسمع موشي دايان في عام 1967 كان يقول لو كان بيدي لصنعت له تمثالاً في تل أبيب.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- خربت سورية وطفش أهلها وبسبب ذلك تم تعمير لبنان والاردن بفلوس السوريين وأنشأت المصانع بالأموال التي هربت من سورية بعد الوحدة وقرارات التأميم التي طالت إقتصاد سورية.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- ضاعت سيناء والضفة الغربية وغزة والجولان. فهل يكفي هذا على وطنية الرجل؟*​ *
**درس فى التاريخ**
أخطاء عبد الناصر القاتلة التي أورثها لنا وللعرب!

الاستاذ رئيس التحرير: أنا أقرأ لك منذ زمن بعيد وكانت لي تحفظات كثيرة عما تكتبه وخاصة آرائك تجاه عبدالناصر والسادات ولأن الأمانه تقتضي إظهار الحقائق فان مقالك يوم 2 أبريل أستفزني جداً وقادني للكتابة إليك ربما كنت صغيراً أيام عهد عبدالناصر ولم تعاصر مآسيه كما عانى منه الشعب المصري والذي معظمه الآن في رحاب الله، ولا يتذكر هذه الأيام السوداء سوى
قلة من الناس والذين ما زالوا على قيد الحياة.
ان تقييم الشخص لا يكون بالأقوال ولكن بالأفعال والنتائج.. لقد كان عبدالناصر خالد الذكر كما تقول ملك وسيد الكلمة المعسولة لا شك في ذلك، وكان له تأثر كبير على الناس وأنا منهم ولكن الأفعال والنتائج جاءت بكوارث.
لقد عاش الإنسان المصري في عهد عبدالناصر عيشة الذل والخوف والإرهاب ويلهث وراء لقمة العيش في طابور الجمعيات وليس على أيام السادات كما ذكرت في مقالك المشار إليه.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- طفش المثقفون والعلماء من مصر هرباً من الخراب والقهر والإستبداد، من تراهم الآن مصريين عظماء في الخارج هم الذين هربوا من مصر في الستينات في عهد خالد الذكر.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم إنفصال السودان بعد إعتقال محمد نجيب وكان السودانيون ينادون بتنصيب محمد نجيب رئيساً لمصر والسودان.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم تقييد الحريات وإلغاء الحياة البرلمانية وإبتداع فكرة الحزب الواحد ووأد الديمقراطية في مصر حتى يومنا هذا.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- إنتشار طوابير الجمعيات ومقولة خالد الذكر شدوا الحزام وكلو لحمة مرتين في الشهر، رغم أن عدد السكان في ذلك الوقت كان ربع العدد الحالي، في ذلك العهد كان الناس في الخارج يرسلون لأهلهم في مصر الصلصة والمكرونة والصابون وغيره لعدم وجودها في مصر.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- قمعت الحريات وأمتلأت السجون وجرى تعذيب المعترضين على حكم عبدالناصر.. هل نسيت صلاح نصر وحمزة البسيوني؟!
في عهد عبدالناصر:- اخترع لنا نسبة الـ 99،999' والتي لا يحصل عليها الأنبياء.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- دخلنا حروبا لا ناقة لنا فيها ولا جمل تم بسببها تدمير إقتصاد مصر وتحطيم نفسية ضباط الجيش المصري، الذين يحاربون ناسا حفاة عراة من أجل محاربة السعودية وأعوانها في اليمن، هذه الحرب كانت من أسباب إفلاس مصر مما أضطر الجيش أن يختصر في إستخداماته ودشمه وتحصيناته ودخل حرب 67 لا حول له ولا قوة.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تسببت قراراته بتخفيض إيجارات المساكن ظلماً بأن إمتنع الناس عن البناء مما أدى إلى تفاقم أزمة السكان وتحول الناس إلى نظام التمليك الذي دمر الفقراء في مصر وظهرت العشوائيات بسبب ذلك.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- قام بعمل مذبحة القضاة والتي لا نظير لها في العالم بسبب معارضة القضاة لقوانينه.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم تخريب أخلاق الناس وظهرت الألفاظ البذيئة إقتداء بالقائد الملهم الذي كان يسب الملوك والرؤساء الذين يعارضونه، هل نسيت ماذا كان يقول عن الملك فيصل والملك حسين والرئيس بورقيبه وإيدن رئيس وزراء بريطانيا، أكيد لديك سجل لهذه الخطب مش كده ولا أيه؟!
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم تزييف التاريخ وإلصاق أبشع التهم بالملك فاروق رحمه الله والذي لن ترى مصر ديمقراطية ورخاءاً مثل أيامه، تم تزييف حقيقة اللواء الرئيس محمد نجيب والذي عانى من ويلات الإعتقال والإهمال والشتائم، وتم حذفه من مقررات المدارس وأن عبدالناصر هو أول رئيس لمصر، شفت حاجة أبجح من كده؟!
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم الإستيلاء على أموال الناس بحجة تمليكها للشعب والفقراء وبسبب ذلك تم تدمير إقتصاد مصر، هل نسيت حديث رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يوم حجة الوداع عن حرمة المال والدم والعرض، هل تقبل أن يتم مصادرة أموالك وممتلكاتك بحجة توزيعها على الغير؟
في عهد عبدالناصر:- تم السماح لإسرائيل بالعبور في خليج العقبة كشرط لإنسحاب إنكلترا وفرنسا وإسرائيل في عام 1956 ولولا إيزنهاور لكنا في وضع مثل العراق وأفغانستان بسبب القرارات العنترية.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- حدثت أبشع هزيمة عسكرية في التاريخ بسبب جنون العظمة والمراهقة في إتخاذ القرارات السياسية والعسكرية والإفتقار إلى تقدير المواقف بدقة وراح البلد في داهية، هل يعقل أن يقول القائد الملهم ذو الخلفية العسكرية ان العدو الذي توقعناه من الشرق جاءنا من الغرب، وأن الموضوع كله كان مناورة سياسية مناورة بمين؟ بمستقبل وأرواح أبناء مصر؟ !ده المفروض أن يتم محاكمته محاكمة عسكرية أمام الشعب، هل نسيت قوله للأمريكان يشربوا من البحر الأبيض وإن لم يكفهم يشربوا من البحر الأحمر؟ نسيت ولا أيه؟
في عهد عبدالناصر:- وبسبب هزيمة يونيو 67 جاء اليهود على ضفة القناة وتم إحتلال مصر بـ 15 الف عسكري روسي وإنتهكت كرامة الضباط وتم تدمير مدن القناة بالكامل وتشريد أهلها،ألم تسمع موشي دايان في عام 1967 كان يقول لو كان بيدي لصنعت له تمثالاً في تل أبيب.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- خربت سورية وطفش أهلها وبسبب ذلك تم تعمير لبنان والاردن بفلوس السوريين وأنشأت المصانع بالأموال التي هربت من سورية بعد الوحدة وقرارات التأميم التي طالت إقتصاد سورية.
في عهد عبدالناصر:- ضاعت سيناء والضفة الغربية وغزة والجولان. فهل يكفي هذا على وطنية الرجل؟*​


----------



## بايبل333 (19 مايو 2014)

الامر الثانى هو بيقول تقشفوا .........
احنا مش لا قيين القشف يا سيادة المشير


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)

*خلاصة الكلام يا بتوع جمدين 
اظن ان كل الناس دى بتفهم كويس 
ومش بنتخب حد وخلاص ولا هى مخدوعة فى السيسى
زى ما انتوا بتقولوا 
اليكم النتيجة معلشوا معلشوا بقى 
هارد لك فى الانتخابات القادمة 



*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> إستحملوا  . . تقشفوا . . . !!
> هكذا قال سيادة المشير!!
> *إزاي نتقشف وفي بيوت بتعيش علي هياكل الفراخ اللي سيادته بياكل البانيه  بتاعها.
> 
> ...


*وهو حمدين بتاعك ده هيعمل ايه 
تقدر تقولى 
لما حد يتعب هيعالجه فى المستشفيات اللى بيتعالج فيها هو واسرته 
ولما يلاقى واحد بيشحت فى الشارع هياخده يركبه منصب كبير 
ولما يلاقى ويلاقى ويلاقى 
تقدر تقولى حمدين لما يمسك هياكل الهياكل اللى بتقول عليها دى زيه زى بقيت الشعب 
ولا هياكل الشعب كله بانيه 
جورج للاسف انت من حبك لحمدين مش قادر تقتنع 
بقلة حيلته وعدم قدرته على ادارة بلد بحجم مصر 
عاوزة اقولك حاجة 
ان الشعب مش بيدافع عن السيسى من فراغ 
لانه حس بقيمته فعلا بعد ما غمة الاخوان انزاحت 
بعد ما كلنا كنا هنتحبس فى بيوتنا من اخر النهار 
والست ماكنش ليها شغل هو خلصنا من كل ده 
ومن حقنا اننا نحترمه ونقدره 
عاوزة اقولك ان الشعب خلاص مبقاش بيخاف الشعب بيقول كلمته للوحش 
بيقول لا للظلم والاضهاد والفساد يعنى لو السيسى عمل اى غلطة هتتحسب عليه مش ليه 
احنا بس شعب معندوش صبر 
عاوز رئيس يركب بكرة بعد بكرة الحال يتعدل 
متناسيا ان الاقتصاد منها واننا لازم نصبر 
*
*ما احنا صبرنا كتير على ناس كنا عارفين انهم بيكلواشقى الغلابة 
ادوا فرصة للسيسى واصبر وا شوية كمان 
اللى جايبنا ورا عدم صبرنا للاسف 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> إستحملوا  . . تقشفوا . . . !!
> هكذا قال سيادة المشير!!
> *إزاي نتقشف وفي بيوت بتعيش علي هياكل الفراخ اللي سيادته بياكل البانيه  بتاعها.
> 
> ...


*وهو حمدين بتاعك ده هيعمل ايه 
تقدر تقولى 
لما حد يتعب هيعالجه فى المستشفيات اللى بيتعالج فيها هو واسرته 
ولما يلاقى واحد بيشحت فى الشارع هياخده يركبه منصب كبير 
ولما يلاقى ويلاقى ويلاقى 
تقدر تقولى حمدين لما يمسك هياكل الهياكل اللى بتقول عليها دى زيه زى بقيت الشعب 
ولا هياكل الشعب كله بانيه 
جورج للاسف انت من حبك لحمدين مش قادر تقتنع 
بقلة حيلته وعدم قدرته على ادارة بلد بحجم مصر 
عاوزة اقولك حاجة 
ان الشعب مش بيدافع عن السيسى من فراغ 
لانه حس بقيمته فعلا بعد ما غمة الاخوان انزاحت 
بعد ما كلنا كنا هنتحبس فى بيوتنا من اخر النهار 
والست ماكنش ليها شغل هو خلصنا من كل ده 
ومن حقنا اننا نحترمه ونقدره 
عاوزة اقولك ان الشعب خلاص مبقاش بيخاف الشعب بيقول كلمته للوحش 
بيقول لا للظلم والاضهاد والفساد يعنى لو السيسى عمل اى غلطة هتتحسب عليه مش ليه 
احنا بس شعب معندوش صبر 
عاوز رئيس يركب بكرة بعد بكرة الحال يتعدل 
متناسيا ان الاقتصاد منهار واننا لازم نصبر 
*
*ما احنا صبرنا كتير على ناس كنا عارفين انهم بيكلواشقى الغلابة 
ادوا فرصة للسيسى واصبروا شوية كمان 
اللى جايبنا ورا عدم صبرنا للاسف 
*​


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

*عاوز اعرف رأى السيساوية فى كلام السيسي عن مشكله الاقباط النهاردة ؟؟؟ 
ممكن ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> *عاوز اعرف رأى السيساوية فى كلام السيسي عن مشكله الاقباط النهاردة ؟؟؟
> ممكن ؟
> *​



*قال ان كل واحد يحترم عقيدة الآخر ...... مش كده ...؟؟؟ لأنى كنت مش متابع قوى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2014)

*موقع فيتو

أكد المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، إن القوات المسلحة لا تقبل المواطنين بحسب خلفياتهم الدينية، موضحا أن القاعدة الوحيدة تستند على كفاءتهم. 

وأشاد السيسي بدور الأقباط بعد 30 يونيو، مؤكدًا أن التاريخ سيقف أمام صمودهم بعد تعرضهم لحرق منازلهم والكنائس.

ولفت إلى أن القوات المسلحة تعمل على ترميم 37 كنيسة محترقة، تم الانتهاء من 10 منهم، وجار الانتهاء من 27 آخر.

وأشار المرشح الرئاسى إلى أن الحساب البنكى الذي تم فتحه لإعادة ترميم دور العبادة ساهم مع القوات المسلحة في سرعة إنهاء ترميم الكنائس المحترقة.

جاء ذلك خلال الجزء الثانى من لقاء السيسي مع قنوات "الحياة"، "النهار"، و"دريم"، ويقدمه لبنى عسل، وائل الإبراشى، وخالد صلاح. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مايو 2014)

*موقع الأقباط المتحدون 
http://www.copts-united.com/Article.php?I=1905&A=154893

المشير عبد الفتاح السيسي – المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية – إن "كل دين عند صاحبه غالي" ولابد من جميع المسلمين والمسيحيين، ولابد من عمل إصلاح تعليمي وإجتماعي جيد، وذلك سوف يجعل المشاكل بين الأقباط والمسلمين في حجمها الطبيعي. 

وأشار السيسي – خلال حواره مع قنوات "دريم والحياة والنهار" مع الإعلاميين وائل الإبراشي وخالد صلاح ولبنى عسل – إلى أن مشهد الأذان مع جرس الكنيسة يوم 3 يوليو يدل على رجوعنا نسيج واحد وهذا لا يكفي أيضا ولابد أن نكون أفضل. 

وأكد السيسي أن حل كل المشاكل في ملف الأقباط يحتاج إلى وقت، و"أريد أن الكل يحترم بعضهم بغض النظر عن ديانته إية؟ "

كما أكد السيسي أن القوات المسلحة تراعي وجود المسيحيين في كلياتها العسكرية في كل المحافظات. 

وبالنسبة إلى الكنائس المحترقة قال السيسي: إن رد فعل المواطن المسيحي تجاه ذلك سيقف التاريخ أمامه كثيرا، لأنه كان موقف وطني واعي أحبط مخططات تدخل الغرب في ذلك مشيرا إلى أنه لابد من التحرك في الملفات التي تجعل المناخ "مريح في مصر بما فيها ملف بناء الكنائس". 

وأكد السيسي أن القوات المسلحة بدأت في ترميم 37 كنيسة من الكنائس المحترقة تم الإنتهاء من 10 كنائس منها، موضحا أن عدد الكنائس التي تم حرقها كبيرا جدا. *


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2014)

*تحدث  السيسى عن مشاكل الاقباط وبناء الكنائس والمناصب التى لا يتقلدون لها وما  قال عن ترقياتهم بالقوات المسلحه وما سيفعل فى الخط الهميونى وكل مشاكل  الاقباط*


[YOUTUBE]r8LFjQlx1vI#t=32[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2014)

كفايه ان حمدين اتصدم فى تصويت الخارج 
وانشاء الله نفس الموضوع فى الداخل 
ده انسان كداب زى الاخوان مش فاهمه ازاى حد يديله صوته 
ازاى مخدوعين فيه ​


----------



## oesi no (19 مايو 2014)

هو دخول الكليات العسكريه منصب ؟؟


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> هو دخول الكليات العسكريه منصب ؟؟


يعنى يا جو بعد ما عرفت ان حمدين ده جوز اخته اخوانى وهو بيفتخر بيه 
عايز ايه تانى مش فاهمه 
السيى بعد ربنا هو اللى انقذ مصر 
شوف حالنا لو كان مورسى فضل موجود 
​


----------



## candy shop (19 مايو 2014)

شوفتوا النضال بتاع حمدين ؟ 








































حمدين صباحي : أنا كنت ( بناضل ) ضد الأخوان في وقت كان المرشح المنافس يؤدي التحيه لمرسي ! 




​


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2014)

> لو اتفرجت علي اي حوار له كنت عرفت هيعمل ايه


هو البرنامج لانتخابى دلوقت بقى عبارة عن  رغى فى التلفزيون
نيو لوك بصراحة هههه


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2014)

حوار شيق ورائع
لى عودة
انبسط يا جو هتلاقى حد معاك فى المعمعة هنا هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> حوار شيق ورائع
> لى عودة
> انبسط يا جو هتلاقى حد معاك فى المعمعة هنا هههههه


*حتى انت يا جرجس 
طب خد شنطة هدومك واطلع برا الموضوع حالا 
ولا عاوزة اعرفك من دلوقتى هههههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> هو البرنامج لانتخابى دلوقت بقى عبارة عن  رغى فى التلفزيون
> نيو لوك بصراحة هههه


*لالالالا ياخويا النيولوك دا خليه لحمضين بتاعكم
يادوب بس يسبسب في شعره ويغير الفورمة في كل ليقاء تلفزيونيleasantr
*​


grges monir قال:


> حوار شيق ورائع
> لى عودة
> انبسط يا جو هتلاقى حد معاك فى المعمعة هنا هههههه


*انا رأئي *بلاش تيجي تاني
السيساوية اللي هنا مش هيسكتولك:999:




> *زى ما انتوا بتقولوا
> اليكم النتيجة معلشوا معلشوا بقى
> هارد لك فى الانتخابات القادمة
> 
> ...








30:30:30:30:​


----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2014)

ربنا يوفقك ويحفظ مصر
موضوع شيق وجميل يارورو ​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (20 مايو 2014)

دلوقتى انا كنت بأغرق فى بحر عميق
عدى على واحد وصعبت عليه ولكن خاف ان ينزل ويخاطر بنفسه فتركنى وذهب
ثم عدى على اخر وايضا اراد ان ينقذنى ولكن خاف على بدلته من الاتساخ وتركنى وذهب ايضا

واخيرا عدى على اخر وقفز مسرعا لينقذنى وهو يعرف خطورة هذا الامر وبالفعل انقذنى من الغرق 
هايكون ولائى لمين من هذا الاشخاص
-------------
تلك الكلمات قالتها ست بسيطة لتقول لماذا ستنتخب السيسى


----------



## روزا فكري (20 مايو 2014)

بصي يارورو انا دخلت صوت طبعا وصوتي للسيسي حبيب الملايين
وفرحانه طبعا عشان اخيرا غيرت الاقامه في البطاقه وهاعرف انتخب 
واشارك في الحدث المهم ده
وفرحانه اكتر لان شفت نتيجه استطلاع الراي اللي انتي عملاه
والسيسي مكتسح طبعا ويارب نشوف الاكتساح ده في الانتخابات
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> بصي يارورو انا دخلت صوت طبعا وصوتي للسيسي حبيب الملايين
> وفرحانه طبعا عشان اخيرا غيرت الاقامه في البطاقه وهاعرف انتخب
> واشارك في الحدث المهم ده
> وفرحانه اكتر لان شفت نتيجه استطلاع الراي اللي انتي عملاه
> ...


*الله عليكى يا وزه حبيبتشى 
هتشوفى طبعا يا روحى 
النتيجة فى الخارج اكتساح السيسى ما بالك فى الداخل 
بس خليها فى سرك بقى ليتحسد
الحقودين الحمضيين كتيررر ههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (20 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *الله عليكى يا وزه حبيبتشى
> هتشوفى طبعا يا روحى
> النتيجة فى الخارج اكتساح السيسى ما بالك فى الداخل
> بس خليها فى سرك بقى ليتحسد
> ...


ههههه طيب احنا كده لازم نبخر او نعمل زار حتي الحاجات دي بتتحسد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2014)

*



			الحقودين الحمضيين كتيررر ههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هما فين اللي كتير دول يابت
دا هما يادووووووب  3 ولا يروا بالعين المدرجة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 مايو 2014)

روزا فكري قال:


> ههههه طيب احنا كده لازم نبخر او نعمل زار حتي الحاجات دي بتتحسد


:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:

*رقيتك واسترقيتك يا سيسى من عين كل حمضاوى شافك *​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هما فين اللي كتير دول يابت
> دا هما يادووووووب  3 ولا يروا بالعين المدرجة*


*يابنتى لازم ارفع من روحهم المعدينة حرام اصلهم صعبانين عليا 
مش دوكها كان اسمها المجردة باين *30:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 مايو 2014)

الارادة تكسر الصخور 
والشعب يريد ويزيح جبال 
نعم لمصر بدون طائفية ولا حرب اهلية 
تحيا مصر 
من مكاني هذا أبلغ تحياتي لرورو علي موضوعها الجميل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


----------



## soul & life (20 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​



:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:new6::new6:


----------



## oesi no (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2014)

تعرفوا نتيجه الانتخابات السنه دي
عامله زي ماتش الكوره بين الاهلي والزمالك
رغم ان الزمالك دايما مغلوب لكنه بيقاوح


والكلام للناس بقي


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تعرفوا نتيجه الانتخابات السنه دي
> عامله زي ماتش الكوره بين الاهلي والزمالك
> رغم ان الزمالك دايما مغلوب لكنه بيقاوح
> 
> ...


ملكيش دعوة بالزمالك


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ملكيش دعوة بالزمالك




هو انا وجهتلك كلام ياعم انت 



وبراحتي اصلا يا مغلوب :gun:


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2014)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هو انا وجهتلك كلام ياعم انت
> 
> 
> 
> وبراحتي اصلا يا مغلوب :gun:


انت هنا يا حسين 
كفارة
ومغلوب لية بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
على فكرة فى الانتخابات دى الكل مغلوب


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انت هنا يا حسين
> كفارة
> ومغلوب لية بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> على فكرة فى الانتخابات دى الكل مغلوب




اه هنا وهناك كمان ههههههههه


وهي دي انتخابات اصلا يابني

دي روتين كدا واحنا بنعديها بمزاجنا

مصريين ودا طبعنا بقي اللي علي مزاجنا بنعديلوا

واللي مش علي مزاجنا بياخد فوق دماغوا


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2014)

انا مش عارف ا روح هناك دلوقت هههههههه
لالالا دة مش كلام سياسى دة كلام مصاطب
اركنى  على جنب بقى انتى


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مايو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> انا مش عارف ا روح هناك دلوقت هههههههه
> لالالا دة مش كلام سياسى دة كلام مصاطب
> اركنى  على جنب بقى انتى



انا مش هناك اللي انت تصدها

هناك مكان تاني سري ههههههههههه



لا مش بركن انا مش عندي عربيه يا خفه

وهش انت:nunu0000:


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2014)

بوليس سرى انتى
شوفى  نيفين خلاصة حوار الانتخابات دة
حمدين لا يصلح حاليا
السيسى اعادة لماقبل 25 يناير بس كدة


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2014)

عشان كدة انا مش فارق معايا خالص الانتخابات دى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مايو 2014)

*احب اقول لكل مواطن 
مش مهم السيسي ولا حمدين 
مش مهم مشارك ولا مقاطع 
المهم 

اوعى فرحتك ببشرة خير..تنسيك تسلم الايادى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مايو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> حمدين لا يصلح حاليا
> السيسى اعادة لماقبل 25 يناير بس كدة



*هذا يعتمد على المصريين ..... لو اختاروا فساد ما قبل 25 يناير, والذى لم نتخلص منه حتى الآن, يبقى يستاهلوا الحرق ..... ومحدش يكلمنا على ثورة تانى*


----------



## grges monir (20 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هذا يعتمد على المصريين ..... لو اختاروا فساد ما قبل 25 يناير, والذى لم نتخلص منه حتى الآن, يبقى يستاهلوا الحرق ..... ومحدش يكلمنا على ثورة تانى*


المصرى مندفع بطبيعتة وهناك من استغل هذا الاندفاع
اتمنى استاذى ان  بعد كل ما حدث من بداية 25 يناير الى الان الا يكون نتيجتة صفر


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مايو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2014)

لكل مشجعى حمدين 

[YOUTUBE]me8afAn5h_k[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مايو 2014)

*اكتر حته عجبتني في الفيديو دا ياماما

اخر جزء اما بيقول :..
الحقيقه الوحيدة التي يجب ان يدركها صباحي
ان الاخوان ضد مصرر
وان السيسي ضد الاخوان
اما حمدين يجب عليه ان يمحوا من التاريخ
السطور التي سجلها بنفسه 
وهو يتعاهد ويتحالف مع الاخوان
ولكن كيف يفعل ذالك ؟!



*​


----------



## بايبل333 (24 مايو 2014)

سيظل حمدين صباحى بطلاً مهما كان يعنى السيسى لم كان بيقعد مع مرسى كان متحالف معاهم ...؟
ما قبل ان ينكشفوا الاخوان لديهم لم يفهموهم على يقيين


----------



## بايبل333 (24 مايو 2014)

يكفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى وبفخر نسمع السيسى مُسجل 
ونسمع صباحى *مُباشـــــــــــــــــــــــــر*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

ماشي بس السيسي 
وقف وقفة بطولية لما خلع مرسي 
ومش اتراجع 
كانت هتبقي فية حرب اهلية 
ومحصلش لقوة الجيش المصري 
تبقي نقطة في صالح السيسى 
لانة مخافش لو غيرة من الرؤساء اللي قبلة 
مكنش صدوا الصدة دي 
هذا هو رأيئ الشخصي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (24 مايو 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى السيسى كان شغال اى علشان خلع الاخوان ..؟ كان شغال بتاع ترمس .؟ شغال بيحافظ على امن مصر ودا مش واجب كمان بل هذا حق  
غير هذا يشكر علية ولكن لا تنسى اخواتك الذين قتلوا فى ماييسبرو ام هىلا افة النسيان تعمل لديك ايها الاخ العزيز ...؟
غير هذا سمعت الحوارين بينهما فكنت من انصار السيسى بعد ان سمعت صباحى علمت ان صباحى رجل يصلح ادارة البلاد عكس السيسى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 مايو 2014)

بايبل333 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى السيسى كان شغال اى علشان خلع الاخوان ..؟ كان شغال بتاع ترمس .؟ شغال بيحافظ على امن مصر ودا مش واجب كمان بل هذا حق
> غير هذا يشكر علية ولكن لا تنسى اخواتك الذين قتلوا فى ماييسبرو ام هىلا افة النسيان تعمل لديك ايها الاخ العزيز ...؟
> غير هذا سمعت الحوارين بينهما فكنت من انصار السيسى بعد ان سمعت صباحى علمت ان صباحى رجل يصلح ادارة البلاد عكس السيسى


بس مش قوي زي السيسي 
ومش حازم 
ومش ومش ومش 
حاجات كتير 
يعني مصر دلوقت عايزة حد قوي وادارجي 
مش حد طيب ويطلع اللي في السجون 
علشان الدورة الانتخابية الجاية 
ركز في امن مصر وليس في طيبة الشخص


----------



## soul & life (24 مايو 2014)

لكل محبين السيسى ... من هو عبد الفتاح السيسى أعرفوه  عن قرب

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=250721


----------



## بايبل333 (24 مايو 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بس مش قوي زي السيسي
> عنجد .؟ ممكن ولية لا لعل يرجع هذا فى وجودة الموسسة العسكرية وممكن تقصد حضرتك العضلات او ذلك .؟ :bud:
> 
> ومش حازم
> ...


امن مصر يا حبيبى يرجع لمؤسسة العسكرية والداخلية والامن القومى والامن العام والوطنى الخ مش عن طريق شخص فبدون المؤسسات لو جاء ملاك لا يصلح 
غير هذا تخريج السجون ...........هو الدستور بيقول عن اخراج السجون .؟
هو معندوش حبيبى ابنة فى المؤسسة يعمل بها ........
غير كدة مش علشان قال كدة انه هينهزم صباحى 
لا ابسلولتلى ......
اولا المؤسسات التى تم ذكرها هتضع يدها فى المياة الباردة لاجل فشل صباحى مثلما فعل الجيش فى انيخلق ازمات فى البلد مثل السولار والبنزين والاسعار الخ .........بس كان مقبول 
غير كدة احنا لو مش عايزين صباحى هيطلع خمسين واحد ويتظاهروا وهيخرجوا برة الرئاسة مش زى حبيبك لو دخل الحكم الجيش ميعزلش الجيش


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مايو 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]qPFoc8Fpdhs[/YOUTUBE]​

هل يصلح هذا الرجل ان يحكم مصر *​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2014)

=





​


----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2014)

*السيسى # رئيسى



*​


----------



## oesi no (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2014)

بس لازم تعرف حاجه ياجو ان يوروجواي ما فيهاش ارهاب ولا قتل وقنابل الشعب كله عايش ببساطه وكلمه واحده يعني سهل جدا انه رئيسهم يمشي من غير حرس وعموما دي رغبته هو انه يعيش بالطريقه دي ومعروف باسم افقر رئيس في العالم 
تخيل لو السيس مشي من غير حرس تفتكر ايه اللي هايحصل يد الارهاب لازم ها تطوله 
كبر دماغك بقي ياجو واستني الايام الحلوه جايه


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


>



*لو كان عندهم اخوان مسلمين وأرهاب كان اكيد مش هايتصرف كده ...... المقارنة غير موضوعية .....*


----------



## روزا فكري (26 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


>


*يا سلالالالام ايه ده 
وهو اى رئيس هيركب مش هيعمل كدا 
مش هيبقى ليه حرس 
مش لاقيين فى الورد عيب قاله احمر الخدين *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## candy shop (26 مايو 2014)

هههههههههههههه






​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2014)

*سمعتوا بيان دعم الشرعية
 وهما بيقولوا ان الناس رافضة الإنقلاب وانهم عاوزين الشرعية بدليل انهم لم يقبلوا على الانتخابات
 مبسوط يا عم المقاطع
 مبسوطة يا ست الكسلانة
 مبسوطة يا ست اللى مش فاضية وكأنك رئيسة وزارة و وراكى ديوان عام الوزارة
 مبسوط يا عم اللى بتقول محسومة
 مبسوطين بقى دلوقتى
 طيب يالا البسوا الإخوان تانى*​


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (26 مايو 2014)

تم بحمد الله التصويت 

لرئيس جمهورية مصر العربية

عبد الفتاح السيسى​


----------



## روزا فكري (26 مايو 2014)

ياجماعه الاقبال ضعيف وكده شكلنا هايبقي وحش اوي
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## oesi no (27 مايو 2014)

#التلات_بتاع_حمدين


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> #التلات_بتاع_حمدين


*اذا كان التلات بتاع حمضيين 
فالاتنين والتلات بتوع السيسى 

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> #التلات_بتاع_حمدين



*واضح ان التلات للمقاطعين .......اللجان فاضية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *واضح ان التلات للمقاطعين .......اللجان فاضية*


 *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك ان أحنا طول عمرنا عايشين و ( بنقتات ) على المقاطعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قاطعوا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أسرائيل ...فأصبحت أسرائيل من الدول المُتقدمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاطعوا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]منتجات الدنمارك ...فأصبحت أغلى سعراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاطعوا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السيما ...فربح السُبكى الملايين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إنا نسألك مُقاطعة شافية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ترفعنا الى مصاف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأغنياء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمتقدمين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تقبل 
[/FONT]*​:t13:​[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> #التلات_بتاع_حمدين


انا دخلت عالهشتاج 
وعجبتني اوي الصورة دي











ومعرفش ليه فكرتني بالصورة دي






:new6::new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)

oesi no قال:


> #التلات_بتاع_حمدين



*بعيدا عن اللجان كلها فاضية ومافيش زحمة خالص 
فين بقى يا جورج الاعداد الغفيرة 
اللى هينزلوا النهاردة ينتخبوا حمضيين 
وكاناوا سيبنا ننزل امبارح علشان يورونا ان السيسى مالوش شعبية 
كل تلات وانت تيب اجوجو :a63:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)

*بتوع حمدين والله صعبانين علي الواحد بعد ما كانوا عاملين هشتاج
#التلات_بتاع_حمدين دلوقتي بقي #الأربع_بتاع_حمدين*​


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مايو 2014)

*



توماس انتخب السيسى​*


----------



## soul & life (27 مايو 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> توماس انتخب السيسى​*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه يختى عسل


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)

*مراقبة الانتخابات : أعضاء النور يوجهون للتصويت لصباحى
 رغم ارتدائهم تى شيرتات السيسى*
* اظن الرسالة وصلت يا شباب*
​


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2014)

قبل الاكتشاف الفظيع ان الاخوان ارهابيين​


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2014)

*حملة حمدين بتهدد بالانسحاب 
هو ناوى يبوظ الانتخابات من الاول
عشان يتقال فى الاخر الانتخابات اتزورت
هو عارف انه خسران خسران
*​


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *حملة حمدين بتهدد بالانسحاب
> هو ناوى يبوظ الانتخابات من الاول
> عشان يتقال فى الاخر الانتخابات اتزورت
> هو عارف انه خسران خسران
> *​



هههههههه 
ماهو طبعا خسراااااااااااان 
بس ربنا يسترها بجد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)

*ورغم التريقة علي شكلهم ولبسهم وحجمهم وكل حاجة فيهم إلا إن مشاركتهم  الطاغية
 لا ينكرها إلا أعمي البصيرة ... 
كلامي عن الست المصرية ست الشدائد  الحمولة الجدعة اللي بمية راجل .
* *‫#‏تحيا‬-مصر بستاتها الرجالة*​


----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ورغم التريقة علي شكلهم ولبسهم وحجمهم وكل حاجة فيهم إلا إن مشاركتهم  الطاغية
> لا ينكرها إلا أعمي البصيرة ...
> كلامي عن الست المصرية ست الشدائد  الحمولة الجدعة اللي بمية راجل .
> * *‫#‏تحيا‬-مصر بستاتها الرجالة*​



فعلا بجد معاكى حق 
ستااااااااات بمليون راجل
بس لو يبطلو رغى شويه 
يااااه على جمال الدنيا
ههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 مايو 2014)

*حمدين هينتحر ويرمي السشوار.
 أين أصواتي؟ 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2014)

*احب اقول لكل مقاطع 
اتوكس 
اهي النسبه عدت 50% من غير سيادتكم 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *احب اقول لكل مقاطع
> اتوكس
> اهي النسبه عدت 50% من غير سيادتكم
> *​


*وانا بضم صوتى لصوتك يا عياد 
جتهم وكسة :fun_lol:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 مايو 2014)

*وعندي بعض قناعات كدة بالحياة زي إن اللي بتزرعه بالمللي هتحصده ولو بعد  حين، 
ليس خفي إلا ويستعلن، لا أحد فوق وجه البسيطة أو تحتها خارج سلطان  إيديه.
 انهاردة بقي جاي علي بالي حقيقة إن الزمن دوار بيلف، انهاردة عندي بكرة عندك، تعاقب الليل والنهار،
 لا نهار دايم ولا ليل ابدي.
 الأرض كورة انهاردة أنت في قمتها ووهي بتلف بتاخدك تبقي تحتها في القاع 
 وتستمر في الدوران وتغير حالك دايما (الثابت الوحيد هو التغيير).
 30 يونيو اللي فات كان حزين علي مصر وكان مبهج عالجماعة، 
ولف بيهم الزمن من سجون ومطاردات لسادة القوم ودخلوا القصر وحكموا مصر.
 يلف الزمن تاني ويكمل دورته وياخدهم في دايرته يحول فرحهم حزن
 ويبدل حزننا  لفرح ويجي 30 يونيو اللي بعده بالظبط والجماعة في السجن
 مطرودة منبوذة  مطاردة من الجميع.
 دورة الزمن كتير بتحول للنقيض التام.
 اللي حصل لمصر معجزة.
 صنع قوة بذراعه، شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم، أنزل الأعزاء عن الكراسي ورفع المتضعين.*​


----------



## misoo (28 مايو 2014)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووك يا سياده الرئيس 
عبد الفتاح السيسى 
:fun_lol::bud::t19::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::new8::mus13:السيسى نجح يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااان:fun_lol:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2014)

*عـاجـل : الـسـيـسـى راكـب عربيته و بـيـخـمـس قـدام بـيـت  حـمـديـن ومـشـغـل مـريـام فـارس انـا مـش انـانـيـه انـانـيـه  انـااااااانـيـه انـا سـايـبلـكـ 1%*​


----------



## grges monir (28 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عـاجـل : الـسـيـسـى راكـب عربيته و بـيـخـمـس قـدام بـيـت  حـمـديـن ومـشـغـل مـريـام فـارس انـا مـش انـانـيـه انـانـيـه  انـااااااانـيـه انـا سـايـبلـكـ 1%*​


روح خمس معاة يا شاطر بعيد عن هنا
هنرش مية يالا يا حبيبى ههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

*سيسى ياسيسى اخيرا بقيت رئيسى
مكسرناش بخاطرك ياحبيبنا
ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااك
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يامصرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2014)

grges monir قال:


> روح خمس معاة يا شاطر بعيد عن هنا
> هنرش مية يالا يا حبيبى ههههههه


*اقعد انت طيب علي جنب 
لحسن تيجي تحط الكوشت
:new6:
:new6::new6:
:new6::new6: :new6:
:new6::new6:
:new6:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مايو 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عـاجـل : الـسـيـسـى راكـب عربيته و بـيـخـمـس قـدام بـيـت  حـمـديـن ومـشـغـل مـريـام فـارس انـا مـش انـانـيـه انـانـيـه  انـااااااانـيـه انـا سـايـبلـكـ 1%*​



*:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
مبروووووووك لمصر
يلا ياحمضين اعمل اعادة مع الاصوات البااطلة
انتخابات بين السيسى وحمضين
حمضين طلع التالت :new6:
السيسى وبعدين الاصوات الباطلة وبعدين حمضين :smil15:
*​


----------



## misoo (28 مايو 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:
> مبروووووووك لمصر
> يلا ياحمضين اعمل اعادة مع الاصوات البااطلة
> انتخابات بين السيسى وحمضين
> ...



 مبروك علينا الاعدام يا رجاله:new6::new6::new6::new​​6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/UNOUNO1940?fref=ufi 


​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/#
​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## روزا فكري (28 مايو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/#
مبرووووووووووووووووك علينا ويارب كمل فرحتنا
ونشوف مصر زي مابنتمني

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

*الف مليون مبروك علينا السيسيييييي ياسيساااااوية
لولولولييييييييييييييي:fun_lol:

وسمعني احلي سلام للسيسي ياجدددددع

والله عليك ياسيسي امااااا تكوووووون رئيسسسسي ♥♥
:mus13::mus13:♫♪♫♪♫♪♫:mus13::mus13: 



 وعشان خاطر الحمضاوية وبمناسبة "التلات بتاع حمضين"
سمعني برضو احلي سلااااااااام

وجاااااب في الأنتخابية أأأه أأأأأه 3% أأأه أأأه :new6::new6:

*



​


----------

